# MINIDREAM INC. DISPLAY CASE !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok I thought i would make this so you all can enjoy all my builts in 1 place ! 


I Have many projects to finish and i have alot already on LIL ! So this topic here will round all them up and let you all be able to veiw , comment , and steal ideas instead of search over 100 pages in the forum ! 


SO KICK BACK AND ENJOY !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

*likin that mustang!* nice builds man. that lil' civic's got some serious build time into it eh?

lookin forward to more. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

love the bug. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn man you got some crazy ass skills :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Those are all the complete built ups from 1 album and the funny part is i have 48 more albums full of pics ! 

I got to get ready for work so i post more when i get off and on my days off! Hope you all enjoy !


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Holy @#$%$!!!! thats all i have to say!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 02:16 PM~7507237
> *Ok  Those  are  all  the  complete  built ups  from  1  album  and  the  funny    part  is  i  have  48  more  albums  full  of  pics !
> *


Crazy shit is....he aint lying :0


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow amazing


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Man David, that's ALOT of builds. They all look good, some of them are not my style, but I still like them!

And I am very glad to own one of your builds!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 19 2007, 01:29 PM~7507318
> *Holy @#$%$!!!!  thats all i have to say!!!!!
> *


I was thinking the same thing....... :biggrin: 
No doubt homie, you're one of the great ones,
really nice ridez...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW ALL OF THEM LOOK GREAT MINI :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOW MANY BUILDS DO YOU HAVE ?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: SAID IT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

you know i love them wagons david!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice Collection dave

oneyed


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: ENCORE, ENCORE, ENCORE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, I'm not even gonna look at this topic............. :angry: :angry: 



















takes too damn long for a few hundred pics to load up. LOL. JK man, I love your work.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you have built some nice rides! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ready for round 2 ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 11:12 PM~7512051
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT DID YOU DO TO POKEY??? 
pass out from seeing that car? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish i had more to share but there were hunders of builts that have come and gone but sorry to say ,but back then i didnt have a computer nor did i have a way to take pics LOL! 


Keep on eye open on this topic i will be adding more you can hold me to that also ! LOL! Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 11:14 PM~7512253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY, I MEMEBER THIS TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 20 2007, 02:18 AM~7512263
> *HEY, I MEMEBER THIS TRUCK :biggrin:
> *


HELL you ended up with most of the kits that i post ed LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 11:20 PM~7512076
> *WHAT DID YOU DO TO POKEY???
> pass out from seeing that car?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, that's when I realized I didn't have a snow balls chance in hell at winning that LS Monte build-off. :biggrin: 


Man, I love looking at you builds Mini, every one of them is a work of art!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

this is amazing i ve been waiting for you to do this topic. beautiful work man keep em pumpin out. 
where did you get the astro van?
and on the blue 50s chevy truck with the blue and white interior, what did you use the the white piping around the seat, looks really good


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

This thread sucks for dial up users. But its well worth the long ass wait to see the awesomeness of your work. I hope some day I will have just a small portion of the talent that you have.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: its amazing not only the quanity but the quality and super detail that goes into every one of your builds :thumbsup: 

plus it was sweet to see some of your rides i have never seen b4

:thumbsup: keep doing your thang mini and we will struggle trying to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

H

O

L

Y

S

H

I

T

What a collection of builds bro-----you have a ton of amazing builds! Keep it up!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

MINI I LIKE YOUR BUILDS :wow: . REALLY MAKES THINK I COULD DO SOMETHING THIS GOOD, WELL MAYBE NOT AS GOOD AS YOURS BUT SOME WHERE IN THE MIDDLE :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol. mini, those are some of the most detailed models i have seen! keep up the good work.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 20 2007, 10:14 AM~7513648
> *lol. mini, *


is that what she said :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 01:08 PM~7514467
> *is that what she said :dunno:
> *


I dont remeber ? Go ask MILF i think she OH MY GOD MINI!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 12:11 PM~7514488
> *I  dont  remeber    ?  Go  ask  MILF    i  think  she  OH  MY  GOD    MINI!
> *


so that explains why they call you mini, huh :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 01:12 PM~7514489
> *so that explains why they call you mini, huh :roflmao:
> *


Thats only what they see sticky out of there mouth ! Thats why it looks so small ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 01:58 PM~7515100
> *Thats only  what  they  see  sticky  out  of  there  mouth    !  Thats  why  it  looks  so  small !  :biggrin:
> *


but it would have to reach the mouth, not just the tip hittin the lips, so its still small :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 03:00 PM~7515110
> *but it would have to reach the mouth, not just the tip hittin the lips, so its still small :0 :roflmao:
> *



Let me tell you when it hits her lips I MAKE THEM SCREAM ! 


And then after were finish I wipe my shit off on your pellow ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 02:01 PM~7515127
> *Let  me  tell  you  when it  hits  her    lips  I MAKE  THEM  SCREAM !
> And  then  after  were    finish  I  wipe  my  shit  off  on your  pellow  !  :biggrin:
> *


 back to ur last post, "Thats only what they see sticky out of there mouth ! Thats why it looks so small !" so when it hits their lips, it looks so small.. so ur bustin a nut hittin the lips cuz its so small :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 03:04 PM~7515142
> *back to ur last post, "Thats only what they see sticky out of there mouth ! Thats why it looks so small !" so when it hits their lips, it looks so small.. so ur bustin a nut hittin the lips cuz its so small :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



I bustin a nut on her lips cause last time it burnt her eyes ! 



I would show the ture size but i dont want to use up my monthly Bandwith ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ALL I FUCKIN SAID WAS: MINI, THOSE ARE SOME DETAILED MODELS! WHAT THE FUCK I WRONG WITH THAT? I JUST SHORTENED HIS NAME! CHILL THE HELL OUT!THAT WAS A COMPLIMENT!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 02:06 PM~7515167
> *I  bustin  a  nut  on  her  lips    cause  last  time  it  burnt  her  eyes !
> I  would  show    the  ture  size    but  i  dont  want  to  use  up  my  monthly  Bandwith  !  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:
from tryin to get ur service provider to let you send such a small photo of embarresment :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 20 2007, 02:08 PM~7515179
> *ALL I FUCKIN SAID WAS: MINI, THOSE ARE SOME DETAILED MODELS! WHAT THE FUCK I WRONG WITH THAT? I JUST SHORTENED HIS NAME! CHILL THE HELL OUT!THAT WAS A COMPLIMENT!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 03:08 PM~7515184
> *:roflmao:
> from tryin to get ur service provider to let you send such a small photo of embarresment :roflmao:
> *



MAN I JUST GOT OUT OF THE POOL IN THAT PICTURE ! 

And it was cold out side FUCK !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 02:10 PM~7515200
> *MAN  I  JUST  GOT  OUT  OF THE  POOL  IN THAT   PICTURE !
> 
> And  it  was  cold  out   side  FUCK !
> *


:roflmao: ur water bed :roflmao: thats no pool


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 10:45 AM~7506675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed it


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice builds bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Impressive as always...........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: Why does 2 grown men have 1 full page of nothing but talking about someones ding ding?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 20 2007, 10:58 PM~7519157
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  Why does 2 grown men have 1 full page of nothing but talking about someones ding ding?
> *


:roflmao: its funny how it started off too.. not even towards mini, it was just a random quote i said :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 20 2007, 01:08 PM~7515179
> *ALL I FUCKIN SAID WAS: MINI, THOSE ARE SOME DETAILED MODELS! WHAT THE FUCK I WRONG WITH THAT? I JUST SHORTENED HIS NAME! CHILL THE HELL OUT!THAT WAS A COMPLIMENT!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Dave, all are sweet builds! I like the ones with all the pen work on them the most ! Damn, i gotta learn how to do that.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

got this one on my shelf now...what a sweet build it is...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well let add another finished kit to this ! 


This is not mine ! It was customers car they wanted built to look like the 1 the have had sence brand new from 1968 ! 

Heres the car ! 










heres the kit !











Now here is the finished build !


























But if i were to keep it I would have it setting like this ! 



































Well Tommrow it will packed up and shipped off !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that is a nice '68! i wish i had their car lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice. I bet if you take a pic of it on concrete you'd think it was real!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

whore


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

mini needs his rocks


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 11:39 PM~7512157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey mini what truckis this? and who makes it? or did you just customize it to make it shorter or something?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 22 2007, 05:22 PM~7531626
> *hey mini what truckis this? and who makes it? or did you just customize it to make it shorter or something?
> *


he customized it to be shorter, everything seems to be shorter in his life :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its not the size of the switch ! Its that bounce in your bitch ! 


No matter what my size might be its always on her mind ! 


And some times in her mouth !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 07:49 PM~7533070
> *Its  not  the  size  of  the  switch  !  Its  that  bounce  in  your  bitch  !
> No matter  what  my  size    might    be    its  always on  her mind !
> And  some  times  in  her  mouth !
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 08:49 PM~7533070
> *Its  not  the  size  of  the  switch  !  Its  that  bounce  in  your  bitch  !
> No matter  what  my  size    might    be    its  always on  her mind !
> And  some  times  in  her  mouth !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 09:49 PM~7533070
> *Its  not  the  size  of  the  switch  !  Its  that  bounce  in  your  bitch  !
> No matter  what  my  size    might    be    its  always on  her mind !
> And  some  times  in  her  mouth !
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 08:49 PM~7533070
> *Its  not  the  size  of  the  switch  !  Its  that  bounce  in  your  bitch  !
> No matter  what  my  size    might    be    its  always on  her mind !
> And  some  times  in  her  mouth !
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 07:49 PM~7533070
> *Its  not  the  size  of  the  switch  !  Its  that  bounce  in  your  bitch  !
> No matter  what  my  size    might    be    its  always on  her mind !
> And  some  times  in  her  mouth !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, I'm starting to wonder about you two.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Dave, just want to say..........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 23 2007, 09:39 PM~7540580
> *Damn, I'm starting to wonder about you two.
> *


no shit.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 07:49 PM~7533070
> *Its   not   the   size  of  the   switch   !   Its   that   bounce  in  your  bitch  !
> No matter   what   my   size    might    be     its  always on  her mind !
> And   some  times  in   her   mouth !
> *


thats halarious! :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 29 2007, 12:37 AM~7574503
> *ttt
> *


LOL! 


DON'T  Orange Delight </span>!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 I'm delighted at that orange build!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, Orange Delight indeed!

Love it David!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks real good

nice pinstripe work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks tight bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good D!! You guys should see this car in person, the paint looks killer in the sun. All that silver flake under the non candy paint just blings!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn Mini you should've made a mold of the 68 caprice ht and casted it!!!!! would've loved to have got one.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

~~TUNNING GREEN ~~


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good D I like the wheels.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 29 2007, 01:03 PM~7577197
> *Damn Mini you should've made a mold of the 68 caprice ht and casted it!!!!! would've loved to get one.
> *



Hey Fred ! BIGGS did a 68 body for Beto which I think Beto has Planned to cast it up ! Hit up beto for details !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 01:14 PM~7578207
> *Hey  Fred  !  BIGGS  did  a  68    body    for  Beto which  I  think  Beto  has  Planned to cast it  up  !  Hit  up  beto    for  details  !
> *


I still think beto is going to cast it. Not sure. :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 12:14 PM~7578207
> *Hey  Fred  !  BIGGS  did  a  68    body    for  Beto which  I  think  Beto  has  Planned to cast it  up  !  Hit  up  beto    for  details  !
> *


IT'S IN THE WORKS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 29 2007, 12:26 PM~7578320
> *IT'S IN THE WORKS..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

Im diggin the EVO...looks real good....what kit is that ?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin sick as always mini


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 29 2007, 07:53 PM~7580674
> *Lookin sick as always mini
> *


X2 I like them wheels


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice evo bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK This was a blast to build ! I rebuilt this 67 promo in less then 24 hours ! Man This so much fun ! 

Before the rebuild ! 










Finished 67 ! 


















































I left the chassie alone just to show all the collectors that i in fact built a 100.00 promo ! Let alone its a friction promo at that ! LOL! 










This is # 11 for 2007 And i have more to come ! 

Thanks for letting me share with all of you !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Never thought I'd see a front wheel drive '67 Impala. :biggrin: 

You know I like that '67, another masterpiece David!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 2 2007, 10:34 PM~7607067
> *:0  :0
> *



X-2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn D, thats 3 in the time it's taken me to almost finsh 1. LOL!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work as usual Homie!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

sick


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

nice mini.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

VERY NICE!! LOVE THE MURAL!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok this is my 66 Impala promo that i wanted to rebuild ! 



















































Well I got 1 promo left and thats my 74 caprice ! But i holding off on that till Marinates gets his finished up ! 

I want him to be the frist M.C.B.A. to bust out a 74 ! BIGGS you get to brake out the 73 ! LOL! 


Thanks for letting share ! 

MINI


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 SEXY!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Mini, love the '66!!! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats just BEAUTIFUL!!!! The interior turned out great D.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2007, 01:07 AM~7629072
> *:0  :0  SEXY!!
> *



X'S 2 DAMNIT!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

like the new pic box and even better with the mirror, bring more of the color out, looks pretty clean, nice build


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

dddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnn!!! mini, tight bro, tight!! clean,clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOT ANOTHER 1 FINISHED ! THIS IS # 13 FOR THE YEAR ! 










































THANKS AGAIN FOR LETTING ME SHARE !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah D That turned out sweet!!!


----------



## MaZeRaT (Feb 21, 2007)

thats friggin tight!great job


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

cool! Interior picS?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that thing is the baddest dually ive seen yet... :worship:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds as always. I need to find time to get building again.... (think I only finished 1-2 builds for this year)


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HEY MINI. HOW MUCH WAS THAT CUTTING WHEEL FOR THE DREMEL. CAUSE I MIGHT GO GET ONE TOMMOROW CASUE I BOUGHT ME A DREMEL MULTIPRO KIT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 01:35 PM~7728952
> *GOT  ANOTHER  1  FINISHED  !    THIS  IS  # 13  FOR  THE  YEAR  !
> 
> 
> ...


damn mini you straight throwin down.....

you know im wanting that truck but would rather build mine..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok this is probley the most proud kit i have built in a long time ! 

all the body i had to pour my self from the old 4dr caddy mold ryan let me use ! then after that i had to do a gang of shit to it ! 


























well after all that was done it went slick ! 












I got about 40hrs in this and heres the 14th kit i have done for 2007 ! 










































































thanks for letting me share once again !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

green seats in a blue car? 



JK man, I love that shit!!! Very nice as usual. Specially what it come from to what it turned out to be.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2007, 12:49 AM~7800649
> *green seats in a blue car?
> JK man,  I love that shit!!!  Very nice as usual.  Specially what it come from to what it turned out to be.
> *



you need to see this in person ! the car is coral green pearl ! LOL! it looks dark green in thsome pics but not BLUE ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn thats a trip mini 
to see how rough it was and what it turned into :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2007, 09:52 PM~7800679
> *you need  to  see  this  in  person !  the  car  is  coral green pearl  !  LOL!  it  looks  dark  green  in thsome  pics    but  not  BLUE !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMN MINI, I WISHED THE TIME YOU SPEND TO FINISH THIS CAR YOU COULD HAVE USED TO FINISH MY CADDY VERT. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 29 2007, 11:03 PM~7800742
> * DAMN MINI, I WISHED THE TIME YOU SPEND TO FINISH THIS CAR YOU COULD HAVE USED TO FINISH MY CADDY VERT. :angry:
> *


mmmmmmmmm.................vert!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 30 2007, 01:03 AM~7800742
> * DAMN MINI, I WISHED THE TIME YOU SPEND TO FINISH THIS CAR YOU COULD HAVE USED TO FINISH MY CADDY VERT. :angry:
> *



we'll if you want it to look like a shit box i send out tuesday ! if you want it slick and nice i get it to you when its ready ! 


you got the other 2dr and they were spent time on to make look like this when you paint ! 


So maybe by the time you start building the other 3 cars i have done for you the caddy will be ready !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2007, 01:04 AM~7800749
> *X2 or my truck.  LOL.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



well are deal done and complete ! Beto wants to be upset but i dont bust his balls about not get what he owes me ! Guess i been looked over! :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2007, 10:07 PM~7800765
> *we'll    if  you  want  it  to  look  like  a  shit  box  i  send  out  tuesday  !  if you  want  it  slick  and  nice  i  get  it  to  you  when  its  ready !
> you  got  the  other  2dr  and  they  were  spent  time  on  to  make  look    like  this  when  you  paint !
> So  maybe  by  the  time  you    start  building  the  other    3  cars  i have  done  for  you  the    caddy  will  be  ready !
> *


MY BAD, THE VERT SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE BEFORE THIS ONE, IT'S KOOL. SEND IT AWAYS..I CAN MAKE SHIT LOOK GOOD. IT WILL GO IN THE DIORAMA :angry: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that sure is something to be proud of

it looks real good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM DAVID LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO...BETTER PACK IT RIGHT!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good bro that color is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I wish all this bullshit would take place behind closed doors. :angry: NOT OUT IN THE'S PUBLIC EYE'S.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, I know I said this already, but I LOVE that Caddy!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that caddy is clean,clean,clean!! damn, thats nice!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 30 2007, 09:23 AM~7802856
> *that caddy is clean,clean,clean!! damn, thats nice!!
> *


*X2 nice*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2007, 10:21 AM~7802009
> *I wish all this bullshit would take place behind closed doors.  :angry: NOT OUT IN THE'S PUBLIC EYE'S.
> *


TALK TO YOUR BOY ! CAUSE IN PM'S EVERYTHING WAS COOL AND THE DEAL WAS SET ! HE EVEN WENT AS FAR TO MAKE AN OFFER ON THE CREW CAB DUALLY I JUST FINISH! AND AS WE TALKED BEFORE I SHIPPED HIS STUFF OUT HE UNDERSTOOD ALL THAT AND WHEN I GET A CHANCE TO FINISH OUT THE DROP I WAS GOING TO SEND IT ! BUT THEN HE COMES BACK AT ME ABOUT THIS SHIT !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 30 2007, 09:53 AM~7803033
> *TALK  TO  YOUR  BOY  !  CAUSE  IN  PM'S  EVERYTHING  WAS  COOL  AND  THE  DEAL  WAS  SET  !  HE  EVEN  WENT  AS  FAR  TO  MAKE  AN  OFFER  ON THE  CREW  CAB  DUALLY I  JUST  FINISH! AND  AS  WE  TALKED  BEFORE  I  SHIPPED  HIS  STUFF  OUT  HE  UNDERSTOOD  ALL  THAT  AND  WHEN  I GET  A  CHANCE  TO  FINISH  OUT  THE  DROP  I  WAS  GOING  TO  SEND  IT ! BUT  THEN  HE  COMES  BACK  AT  ME  ABOUT  THIS  SHIT  !
> *


MINI I ACCEPTED THOSE TERMS CAUSE YOU SAID SHIT WAS HAPPENING AT HOME AND YOU WHERE NOT GOING TO WORK ON ANYTHING ELSE FOR AWHILE THAN YOU FINISH THE 2 DOOR CADDY. OF COUSRE I HAVE THE RIGHJT TO GET PISSED OFF WHEN I GET BULLSHITED AGAIN BY YOU. PLUS YOUR THE ONE THAT STARTED SAYING SHIT ON THIS TOPIC. ALL I STATED WAS THAT YOU SHOULD HAVE FINISHED THE VERT BEFORE YOU FINSHED YOUR 2 DOOR.

I HAVE MITCHS HOPPERS AND HAVE NOT PAINTED THEM YET CAUSE OF WORK AND MOVING AND THE SHOWS. IF I PAINTED ANOTHER CAR, YES I WOULD EXPECT FOR MITCH TO BY PISSED OFF BECAUSE I SHOULD HAVE SPENT THAT TIME ON HIS CARS.

BTW: I AM NOT ANYONE'S BOY, SO PLEASE DO NOT ADDRESS ME AS SUCH, THANK YOU, beto


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL WHEN YOU TALKED TO ME EVERYTHING WAS DONE AND YOU AGREED ! THEN YOU RUN UP IN HERE SAYING SHIT AS POINTED THAT I TOOK YOU ON DEAL ! AND OTHERS FEEL LIKE I TOOK THEM ALSO ! STUFF WAS SENT BACK SO IT WAS NOT PACKED UP ! THE LAST 3CARS I DID WHERE JUST PANIT WORK SO I COULD USE UP THE CLEAR I HAD ! i CAN'T PUT THAT SHIT IN STORAGE ! BUT LETS LET EVERYONE KNOW I AN'T SHADY ! I HANDLE ALL BEEF WITH SOME ONE TO THEM I DON'T GO AROUND THEM ! AND YOUR DEAL WAS 20 WHEELS FOR THE 2DR YOU SENT 5 !BUT THE CAR IS ON EBAY AFTER I SAID I DIDNT WANT TO DEAL WITH YOU ON IT ! YOU THE FUCKER THAT OFFERED THE 20 SETS OF WHEELS!

I DONT HAVE TO KISS YOUR ASS BETO ! I DID WHAT I WAS GOING TO DO FOR YOU AND I AM DONE !

IT'S NOT HARD TO SET BACK AND WAIT WHEN YOU KNOW YOUR GOING TO GET WHAT WAS AGREED ON ! I MADE A DEAL WITH BIGGS IN MAY OF LAST YEAR ! AND AS OF TODAY I STILL WAIT ! I BUG HIM , I DON'T SAY HE TOOK ME , I JUST KNOW WHEN I GET MY DEAL FROM HIM ITS GOING TO BE GOOD ! 

BUT YOU EXPECT ME TO BE SWING FROM YOUR NUTS OR WHAT NOT BUT THAT DON'T WORK OVER HERE ! NOT TO MENTION ALL YOUR CRY BABY SHIT OF THE AVATIAR A FEW WEKS BACK AND ALL THE FUCKIN DRAMA YOU HAD ABOUT THAT BUT THEN YOURS HAS NOTING ABOUT M.C.B.A. 

I OWE RYAN ! I TALKED TO HIM HE UNDERSTANDS AND I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON HIS SHIT A LITTLE AT A TIME !BUT IF I REMEBER M.C.B.A. STATES THAT YOU HAVE TO BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT IS THAT JUST A CATCH PHRASE OR DID I MIS READ IT ? 

I ALWAYS SPEAK MIND AND RIGHT OR WRONG I SAY IT TO WHO NEEDS TO HEAR IT ! BETO I TOLD YOU THIS ON THE PHONE A FEW TIMES ! I DIDN'T WANT TO DEAL WITH YOU CAUSE OF SHIT LIKE THIS ! SO I GUESS IF I AN'T GETTING ME DEAL FINISHED WITH LIKE WE TALKED ON THE ON APRIL 19TH , THE DAY I TOLD YOU I WASN'T SEND THE DROP TOP 
AND YOU STATED THAT YOU WE ALRIGHT WITH THAT AND THE 10 WHEELS WOULD BE SHIP ! NOW THATYOUR HOLDING THEM TILL I SHIP THE CADDY I GUESS YOU FUCKED ME ON THIS CAUSE I AN'T GOING TO DO ANYTHING ELSE WITH YOU , FOR YOU OR INVOLE YOU ! JUST CAUSE YOU THINK YOUR RUNNIN THE GAME YOU CAN BE THE REF. I DONT PLAY GAMES AND JUMP LIKE DOG TO A MASTER ! 

TAKE THIS AS YOU WISH ! BUT I DONE DEALING WITH YOU ! ITS NEVER BEEN NOTHING BUT YOU CRING IN 1 WAY OR ANOTHER !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

VERY NICE 2DR MINI!!!!!!

AND :0 hno: ON THE LAST POST!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HAVE ONE ON EBAY "BUY IT NOW" HARDTOP 2 DOOR BIG BODY

SOLD

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-BIG-BODY-CADILLA...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats dick......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 30 2007, 11:45 AM~7803326
> *WELL   WHEN YOU   TALKED  TO ME   EVERYTHING   WAS  DONE  AND  YOU   AGREED !   THEN  YOU   RUN  UP  IN  HERE   SAYING  SHIT   AS POINTED  THAT  I  TOOK  YOU  ON  DEAL  !  AND  OTHERS  FEEL  LIKE  I  TOOK  THEM  ALSO !   STUFF  WAS SENT   BACK   SO  IT  WAS  NOT  PACKED  UP  !  THE  LAST   3CARS  I  DID   WHERE  JUST   PANIT  WORK  SO  I   COULD  USE  UP  THE  CLEAR  I   HAD !   i  CAN'T  PUT  THAT   SHIT  IN  STORAGE  !  BUT  LETS  LET   EVERYONE   KNOW   I  AN'T  SHADY !    I  HANDLE  ALL  BEEF    WITH   SOME ONE    TO  THEM  I   DON'T  GO  AROUND THEM   !  AND   YOUR  DEAL  WAS  20   WHEELS  FOR  THE  2DR  YOU  SENT  5  !BUT THE  CAR  IS  ON  EBAY  AFTER   I  SAID  I  DIDNT WANT  TO  DEAL  WITH  YOU  ON  IT !  YOU  THE  FUCKER  THAT   OFFERED  THE  20 SETS  OF  WHEELS!
> 
> I  DONT  HAVE  TO  KISS  YOUR  ASS BETO !   I  DID  WHAT  I WAS  GOING  TO  DO  FOR  YOU  AND  I  AM  DONE !
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I AGREE WITH BIGGS, I APOLIGIZE TO EVERYONE AND ANYONE I OFFENDED. MINI AND I SHOULD HAVE HANDLED THIS SHIT VIA PM's, SOMETIMES WE GET VERY UPSET AND LET SHIT OUT. AGAIN I AM SORRY FOR MY ACTIONS. THANK YOU, ROBERTO


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Man it sucks to see good people going at each other.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LILSTEV (Dec 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 08:01 AM~7512013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

EASILY 60 TO 100 BUCK'S .


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LILSTEV_@Apr 30 2007, 12:36 PM~7804119
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS.
> *


I SOLD THAT FOR I THINK $6O.OO LAST YEAR


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE

AND TRY TO KEEP THE PICS COMMIN


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2007, 09:45 PM~7800624
> *Ok  this  is  probley  the  most  proud  kit  i have  built  in  a  long  time !
> 
> all  the  body  i  had  to  pour  my  self  from the  old  4dr  caddy  mold  ryan  let  me  use !  then  after  that  i  had  to  do  a  gang  of  shit  to  it  !
> ...


ANOTHER CLEAN ASS BUILD MINI :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks RoDwag ! I seen you snag the other 2dr caddy ! LOL ! :biggrin: Your going to have your self a whole fleet when you build that show room ! LOL !


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 11:35 AM~7811645
> *Thanks  RoDwag  !    I  seen  you  snag  the  other  2dr caddy  !  LOL !  :biggrin: Your  going  to  have  your  self  a  whole  fleet  when  you  build  that  show  room !  LOL !
> *


YUP YUP :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i am lovin' this truck mini.....how long did u spend on the suspenison??????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 1 2007, 04:48 PM~7812635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE IT TOOK ABOUT HOURS ! NOT TO SOUND LIKE AN ASS BUT SOME OF THE STUFF THAT I DO IS SECOND HAND ! ITS NOTHING TO DO FOR ME TO GET SOMETHING DONE IN A SHORT TIME ! THATS WHY I TOLD YOU START SLOW AND ENJOY THE HOBBY ! BUY A FEW OF THEM SNAP KITS I TOLD YOU ABOUT ANF USE THEM TO LEARN ON! MAN TRAIL AND ERROR HAS BEEN MY BEST TEACHER


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 03:00 PM~7812761
> *DUDE  IT  TOOK  ABOUT  HOURS  ! NOT  TO  SOUND  LIKE  AN  ASS  BUT  SOME  OF THE  STUFF  THAT  I  DO  IS  SECOND  HAND !  ITS  NOTHING  TO  DO  FOR  ME  TO  GET  SOMETHING  DONE  IN  A SHORT  TIME  ! THATS  WHY  I  TOLD  YOU  START  SLOW  AND  ENJOY  THE  HOBBY  ! BUY  A  FEW  OF THEM  SNAP  KITS  I  TOLD  YOU  ABOUT  ANF  USE  THEM  TO  LEARN  ON!  MAN  TRAIL  AND  ERROR  HAS  BEEN  MY    BEST  TEACHER
> *


thnx man, what do i nee to practice on...i always just did little extras on my models, like shaving, and suspension


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 03:00 PM~7812761
> *DUDE  IT  TOOK  ABOUT  HOURS  ! NOT  TO  SOUND  LIKE  AN  ASS  BUT  SOME  OF THE  STUFF  THAT  I  DO  IS  SECOND  HAND !  ITS  NOTHING  TO  DO  FOR  ME  TO  GET  SOMETHING  DONE  IN  A SHORT  TIME  ! THATS  WHY  I  TOLD  YOU  START  SLOW  AND  ENJOY  THE  HOBBY  ! BUY  A  FEW  OF THEM  SNAP  KITS  I  TOLD  YOU  ABOUT  ANF  USE  THEM  TO  LEARN  ON!  MAN  TRAIL  AND  ERROR  HAS  BEEN  MY    BEST  TEACHER
> *



plus Mini has been known to pull off 24 hours + straight building a ride..... :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 1 2007, 05:05 PM~7812806
> *thnx man, what do i nee to practice on...i always just did little extras on my models, like shaving, and suspension
> *


FIND A BIGGEST & WEAST POINT AT BUILDING AND START FROM THERE ! IF YOUR NEW TO THE HOBBY i WOULD SAY START BUY TRYING TO BUILD CLEAN ! 

WHAT I MEAN BY CLEAN IS TAKE THE TIME TO TRIM THE EXTRA PLASTIC OFF THE PARTS YOU USE TO BUILD LIKE WHEN YOU TAKE IT OFF THE PRATS TREE YOU GET A LITTLE EXTRA HANGING PLASTIC PEICE ! CUT THAT OFF OR SNAD IT SMOOTH ! AND IF YOU GOT PARTS THAT NEED TO BE GLUED TO MAKE AN ITEM DO THEM BEFORE PART ! LIKE ON MOST ENGINE BLOCKS AND SEATS ! AND WHEN GLUING YOUR LIGHTS AND WINDOWS AND OTHER CLEAR PARTS USE A CLEAR CRAFT GLUE ! LITTLE THINGS LIKE THAT WILL ! AND IT GETS YOU A NICE TREND TO FOLLOW ON EVERYBUILD ! TAKE THE TIME TO SEE AND FEEL WHAT YOU BUILD ! DONT JUST OPEN IT AND THEN START PANITING CUS YOU HAVE A CAN RED PANIT ON THE SHELF ! 


AND TRY TO SPRAY MOST OF YOUR PARTS AND ONLY USE A BRUSH ON LITTLE DETAIL ! WHEN YOU BRUSH PAINT ON LARGE ITEMS IT LEAVES THE BRUSH STROKES BUT IF YOU SPARY IT ITS ALL EVEN ! 

LITTLE THINGS AFTER TIME WILL ADD UP AND YOU'LL BE ON YOUR WAY TO A HOUSE HOLD NAME LIKE A FEW OF US ON LIL ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 03:27 PM~7812992
> *FIND  A  BIGGEST    & WEAST  POINT  AT    BUILDING  AND  START  FROM  THERE !  IF  YOUR  NEW  TO  THE  HOBBY  i  WOULD  SAY  START  BUY  TRYING  TO  BUILD  CLEAN !
> 
> WHAT  I  MEAN  BY  CLEAN  IS  TAKE  THE  TIME  TO  TRIM  THE  EXTRA  PLASTIC  OFF THE  PARTS  YOU USE  TO  BUILD  LIKE  WHEN  YOU  TAKE  IT  OFF  THE  PRATS  TREE  YOU  GET  A  LITTLE  EXTRA  HANGING  PLASTIC  PEICE !  CUT THAT  OFF  OR  SNAD  IT    SMOOTH !  AND  IF  YOU  GOT  PARTS  THAT  NEED  TO  BE  GLUED  TO  MAKE  AN ITEM  DO  THEM  BEFORE  PART  !  LIKE  ON  MOST  ENGINE  BLOCKS  AND  SEATS !  AND  WHEN  GLUING  YOUR  LIGHTS  AND  WINDOWS  AND  OTHER  CLEAR  PARTS  USE A  CLEAR  CRAFT  GLUE  !    LITTLE  THINGS  LIKE  THAT  WILL !  AND  IT  GETS  YOU  A  NICE  TREND  TO  FOLLOW  ON  EVERYBUILD  !    TAKE  THE TIME  TO  SEE AND  FEEL  WHAT YOU  BUILD  !  DONT  JUST  OPEN  IT  AND  THEN  START    PANITING  CUS  YOU  HAVE  A  CAN  RED  PANIT  ON THE  SHELF !
> ...


thanx again..... i was thinking of doind a 93 ranger....i'vedone trucks before, and i enjoyed them a lot, or maybe do anothe 6fo or 6tre, i have a escalade, but i don't really like it all that much, but who knows, i might practice on it!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 30 2007, 11:45 AM~7803326
> *WELL  WHEN YOU  TALKED  TO ME  EVERYTHING  WAS  DONE  AND  YOU  AGREED !  THEN  YOU  RUN  UP  IN  HERE  SAYING  SHIT  AS POINTED  THAT  I  TOOK  YOU  ON  DEAL  !  AND  OTHERS  FEEL  LIKE  I  TOOK  THEM  ALSO !  STUFF  WAS SENT  BACK  SO  IT  WAS  NOT  PACKED  UP  !  THE  LAST  3CARS  I  DID  WHERE  JUST  PANIT  WORK  SO  I  COULD  USE  UP  THE  CLEAR  I  HAD !  i  CAN'T  PUT  THAT  SHIT  IN  STORAGE  !  BUT  LETS  LET  EVERYONE  KNOW  I  AN'T  SHADY !    I  HANDLE  ALL  BEEF    WITH  SOME ONE    TO  THEM  I  DON'T  GO  AROUND THEM  !  AND  YOUR  DEAL  WAS  20  WHEELS  FOR  THE  2DR  YOU  SENT  5  !BUT THE  CAR  IS  ON  EBAY  AFTER  I  SAID  I  DIDNT WANT  TO  DEAL  WITH  YOU  ON  IT !  YOU  THE  FUCKER  THAT  OFFERED  THE  20 SETS  OF  WHEELS!
> 
> I  DONT  HAVE  TO  KISS  YOUR  ASS BETO !  I  DID  WHAT  I WAS  GOING  TO  DO  FOR  YOU  AND  I  AM  DONE !
> ...


this sounds a little familiar! :biggrin: And Beto said I was fucking up his buisnes, looks like he's doing it to himself!
:dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 1 2007, 09:05 PM~7814492
> *this sounds a little familiar! :biggrin:  And Beto said I was fucking up his buisnes, looks like he's doing it to himself!
> :dunno:
> *


LINC!


I KNOW ME AND YOU ARE COOL IN ALL DOG BUT LETS LET THIS GO ! i HAVE FACES THE FACT THAT I CANT COME TO A GOOD UNDERSTANDING WITH BETO SO I TOOK IT UPON MY SELF TO TAKE THE LOST AND WILL TRY TO ONLY KEEP MY DEALS WITH BETO ON A BUY OR SALE LEVEL AND NO MORE TRADES ! IF IT'S NOT TO MUCH TO ASK IF YOU WANT TO FLAME BETO HANDLE THAT IN THE GOLD RUSH PLEASE ! THIS IS NOT A BITCH AT YOU IN ANYWAY ITS JUST BETOS AND YOUR PROBLEM NOT MINE YOU KNOW ! 

BETO AND I BELONG TO ANOTHER FAMILY AND WITH EVERY FAMILY THERE GOING TO BE A FEW BROTHERLY FIGHTS YOU FEEL ME ! I IN NO WAY WANT TO FLAME BETO OUT SIDE ANY DEAL I WASN'T A PART OF NOR DO I WANT TO HURT HIS BUSINESS OR FUCK UP HIS NAME ! 

I HOPE YOU UNDER STAND LINC! I AM A BITTING DOG NOT A BARKER ! I STATED MY PROBLEM AND GAVE IT A ENDING SO I AM DONE HERE ! ITS BACK TO DOING WHAT I LOVE TO DO AND THATS ENJOY MY HOBBY !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LINC, MOTHER FUCKER GET BACK TO THE HOLE YOU CAME FROM. YOUR BULLSHIT WILL NEVER FUCK UP MY BUSINESS, I PARTAILLY GIVE SHIT AWAY. I HAVE BIG POCKETS AND YOUR BULLSHIT WILL NEVER BREAK THEM. ASK YOUR FUCKIN THEIF ASS CANADIAN POST PEOPLE TO RETURN YOUR WHEELS TO YOU. YEAH, THAT'S RIGHT YOUR PACKAGE WAS OPENED WHEN YOU RECIEVED IT FUCKER. SO LET THEM PAY FOR YOUR SHIT.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SORRY MINI DIDN'T MEAN TO FUCK UP YOUR TOPIC


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 09:25 PM~7814631
> *SORRY MINI DIDN'T MEAN TO FUCK UP YOUR TOPIC
> *


DON'T TRIP BETO ! IF SOMEONE SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT YOU BY ALL MEANS THE OTHER PERSON HAS HIS RIGHT TO A COME BACK ! DO YOUR THING ! WHATS DONE IS DONE ! RIGHT !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 06:34 PM~7814713
> *DON'T  TRIP  BETO  !  IF  SOMEONE  SAYS  SOMETHING  ABOUT  YOU    IN  ALL  THE  OTHER  PERSON  HAS  HIS  RIGHT  TO  A  COME  BACK  !  DO  YOUR  THING  !  WHATS  DONE  IS  DONE  !  RIGHT !
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 06:34 PM~7814713
> *DON'T  TRIP  BETO  !  IF  SOMEONE  SAYS  SOMETHING  ABOUT  YOU    IN  ALL  THE  OTHER  PERSON  HAS  HIS  RIGHT  TO  A  COME  BACK  !  DO  YOUR  THING  !  WHATS  DONE  IS  DONE  !  RIGHT !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#15 for 2007 !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

very nice! where did you get the wheels though?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

again :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMMIT!!! you done did it b4 me :angry:




























its good, looks tight homie!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD *********** :biggrin: 

THEM WAGONS ARE TIGHT MINI.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

the wagon came out sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 1 2007, 03:37 PM~8024803
> *the wagon came out sweet :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

# 16 for 2007 ! Heres the 70 Impala wagon ! I call this 


HATERS BLUES 





























































































Hope you guys like this ! Now I only have 1 Long but not gone project left ! I really dont know when i get back to it But atleast i got this 1 knocked out ! I can now finish up 2 cars for a few friends !


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Mini:

I was all over the Wal-Market yesterday looking for "GEL" Pens. Tell me again what is the brand on them and could you shoot a photo of one so's I can see what I'm looking for.

THanks Miloh.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I love it David, turned out fuckin' sweet!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 2 2007, 10:27 AM~8027775
> *Hey Mini:
> 
> I was all over the Wal-Market yesterday looking for "GEL" Pens. Tell me again what is the brand on them and could you shoot a photo of one so's I can see what I'm looking for.
> ...


he uses the rose art ones..


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks there, I saw the picts in another thread earlier today. I didn't see them in the school and art supply area. does that mean they don't have them or do they keep them in another area?? or would ya know??

Man your ID messes with my head, I always think it says something about did Mikey do something with his ass cream LOL!!!! trippin I tell ya.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*DAMN!*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn mini that wagon turnin out sick,i really need to practice more..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo mini could you pm me on how to make a switch panel like the one on that 70? 

thats somethin badass


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 4 2007, 02:01 AM~8036576
> *yo mini could you pm me on how to make a switch panel like the one on that 70?
> 
> thats somethin badass
> *


im thinkin a piece of styrene or plastic from a coke bottle or something with some chrome bmf on it than the switches are prolly some thin paper clips with the ends of them painted blue like he did or w/e u want..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 3 2007, 11:17 PM~8036651
> *im thinkin a piece of styrene or plastic from a coke bottle or something with some chrome bmf on it than the switches are prolly some thin paper clips with the ends of them painted blue like he did or w/e u want..
> *


ok....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 2 2007, 07:27 AM~8027775
> *Hey Mini:
> 
> I was all over the Wal-Market yesterday looking for "GEL" Pens. Tell me again what is the brand on them and could you shoot a photo of one so's I can see what I'm looking for.
> ...


THEY ARE CALLED ROSEART. YOUR LOOKING AROUND 15 TO 20 BUCK'S FOR THESE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 10:46 AM~8037964
> *THEY ARE CALLED ROSEART. YOUR LOOKING AROUND 15 TO 20 BUCK'S FOR THESE.
> 
> 
> ...



DANG BRO ! I Never seen that package before ! I got the 12 pack of pens ! I am going to have to go look for those ! WHere you pick those up at ?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 4 2007, 09:09 AM~8038103
> *DANG   BRO !      I    Never  seen  that   package   before !   I   got  the  12 pack    of   pens !   I  am  going  to  have  to  go  look  for   those !  WHere    you   pick   those  up  at  ?
> *


I GOT THEM FROM MICHEALS.
PM ME YOUR ADDY AGAIN I'LL SEND THEM ALL TO YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice wagon Dave! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! # 17 for this year ! 


MINT GREED ! 














































































Hope you guys enjoy ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

that trunk is tight as hell......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys i try to get some outside shots next week ! I am heading to work for the weekend ! I get some outside picks on wed when i get home from work !



Outside these colors look real nice !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice big homie.......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Mint Greed looks BADASS!!!!!*

Nice work Mini!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks bad ass
nice trunk setup


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOW ABOUT OUTSIDE SHOOTS OF MINT GREED !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good outside D!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

'70 got much respect !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD ***********!


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

DUDE you got some serious talent!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nah he just has a sweatshop of iranian lawn knomes building for him......


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 24 2007, 03:18 PM~8380871
> *nah he just has a sweatshop of iranian lawn knomes building for him......
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ha ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats badass Mini :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

This shit is sick Dave!! I want to paint mine that color now! What color is that green? 

What's up with them grills??? Let me know

Dennis


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 24 2007, 10:12 PM~8383691
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its a mix i did myself ! And they are on order ! I got you , Lowandbyond and BIG C 's grilles on order ! Train place says the recevie orders on Thrus ! SO i be there this week to see if they came in !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 08:28 PM~8383832
> *Its  a  mix  i  did    myself  !      And  they  are  on  order  !  I  got  you  , Lowandbyond    and    BIG C 's    grilles    on order !  Train  place  says  the  recevie  orders  on  Thrus !    SO  i be  there  this  week    to  see  if  they    came  in !
> *


Hey Dave you took a look at the middle light tho right??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 24 2007, 10:38 PM~8383917
> *Hey Dave you took a look at the middle light tho right??
> *



YUP ! Only the Annual 70 has the red tail light in all 3 spaces ! I left mine alone bro cause the clear red i have would have made the other 2 lights to dark and to me it wouldn't have looked as clean ! If you notice this is really sleek and smooth build ! I usaually go all crazy ! BIGGS , And a few Others thought i should do a few cruziers LOL ! I like it alot ! Its something i would roll if i had it i 1:1 scale !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 08:28 PM~8383832
> *Its  a  mix  i  did    myself  !      And  they  are  on  order  !  I  got  you  , Lowandbyond    and    BIG C 's    grilles    on order !  Train  place  says  the  recevie  orders  on  Thrus !    SO  i be  there  this  week    to  see  if  they    came  in !
> *



damn dude, I thought you forgot. LOL. Good lookin out Mini. :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i love your work ..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 08:49 PM~8384025
> *YUP !    Only the      Annual  70  has  the  red  tail light  in  all  3    spaces !  I  left  mine  alone  bro    cause  the    clear  red  i  have    would    have  made  the  other    2  lights  to  dark  and  to  me  it  wouldn't  have  looked  as  clean !    If  you  notice  this    is  really    sleek    and  smooth  build  !    I  usaually  go  all  crazy  !    BIGGS  ,  And  a  few  Others    thought  i  should  do  a  few    cruziers  LOL !  I  like  it  alot !  Its  something i  would   roll  if    i  had  it  i  1:1  scale !
> *



Well I have one! needs to be restored again!! :banghead: I need to re-chrome all the bumpers and take this dent out of the passenger side door. That's why i was asking for that color i'm really feeling that one! Maybe well hopefully should be ready for next Summer.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Found an old cd of some builds i did back in the day ! 


This was in the Model Cars Magaizne And The Scale Auto Contest issue ! 


































BLAST FROM THE PAST ! I sold it on Ebay about 4 years ago ! I some times wounder where some of my old shit is these days !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Finished # 18 for the year !

I call this one 


COPPER HOPPER !




























































































i REALLY DIDNT LIKE THIS KIT ! iT HAS A FEW FITTING PROBLEMS AND THE WAY SOME STUFF WAS DESIGNED I BELIVE IS OUT OF SCAL BUT OVER ITS A DETAILED KIT ! 


OH ! Thanks BETO ! This was the Lowrider 64 you sent me so i didnt have redo my old AMT one ! MEMBER ! Dont change history , just make a better present !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn dog
that guage cluster looks like it really has glass over the guages

nice job on this bad boy


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

looks great mini :thumbsup:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW. :biggrin: ....YO THEM SHITS LOOK LIKE REAL CARS....DAMN GOOD JOB ON ALL...THAT GOLD 63 AND THAT 64 I THOUGHT THAT WAS A LRM PIC OF A REAL CAR....GREAT WORK MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DAMN THAT 56 GMC PIC O NYOUR TABLE LOOKS LIKE THE ONE MY POPS BOUGHT.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Turned out really nice D, I'd have to say this is one of my favorites that you've done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well this 1 heres was quicky but i knocked it out ! Its #19 for the year ! # 18 is my build off car but i havent posted it in here yet ! 


















































Hope enjoy !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Here are the pics of # 18 ! 










































































































So now i belive i am all updated until the next 1 is finish ! OH And belive you me I don't have much left on it ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Wel I stayed up all night just to get this 1 here finished #20 for 2007 ! :biggrin: 

This is the 1 i call WINE N SOULS 




















































































Thanks again for letting me share ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2007, 12:33 PM~8692462
> *Wel  I  stayed    up  all  night  just  to  get  this  1  here  finished  #20  for  2007  !  :biggrin:
> 
> This  is  the  1  i  call  WINE N SOULS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

nice cars man, where did you get that 79 Monte from?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im not worthy


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

DAVID----steady pumpin em out man, killen the comp----keep up the good work

Wine and Souls is brilliant, love hte choices of colors bro


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Dam 20 for 2007 so far

Ive finished 2 lol


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 3 2007, 06:26 AM~8701120
> *Dam 20 for 2007 so far
> 
> Ive finished 2 lol
> *


no worry's 
I got only 3 finished 

I like the paintjob on whine and souls btw! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman+Sep 3 2007, 08:40 AM~8701146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My love for this hobby keeps me buildin ! You guys keep at it ! Someday you'll find what it takes to build non stop ! Me Its the finished kit ! Anyone can pick up a kit and make a choice Build it or collect it ! *I AM A BUILDER ! * LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2007, 09:39 PM~8709716
> *My  love  for  this  hobby  keeps  me  buildin !  You  guys  keep  at  it !    Someday  you'll  find    what  it  takes  to  build  non  stop !    Me  Its  the  finished  kit !    Anyone  can  pick  up  a  kit    and  make  a choice    Build  it  or  collect  it  !    <span style=\'color:red\'>
> FUCK SHRINK WRAP!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

you call this a display case? more like a junkyard


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65+Sep 4 2007, 12:52 PM~8711854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NOW WHAT !  HACK !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2007, 11:04 AM~8711953
> *Here  i  posted  your  Display  Case    here  to  compare  against  mine  !
> NOW    WHAT  !      HACK !
> *



OUCHHHHH you got me there, my shit isnt finished :tears: :biggrin: :biggrin: dont forget these are in my display case homie  



































"Im gonna punch you right in the ovary, straight shot to the baby maker" - ron burgundy- :tears:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

na but really---love the wine and spirite and that 2 door caprice----clean work man


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

cute paint jobs mini :uh:

:biggrin: that 2 door is still sweet, i wanna see more 2 door verts, make it happen.. 

and mitch, you need to teach me how to make a chasis like that, nothing to crazy like that, mainly the lower half, i dont plan on climbing, so i dont need the climber look, lol :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Took some new pics !


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

the stang is badass


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

I love that mustang mini! Very nice i think!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Gangster Blues


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 bad azz!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

GANGSTERS DONT SING THE BLUES???????? :nono: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 07:46 AM~8037964
> *THEY ARE CALLED ROSEART. YOUR LOOKING AROUND 15 TO 20 BUCK'S FOR THESE.
> 
> 
> ...



hey dave are these it do they work the same post a pic of the tip of one urs ok :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

same company differnt pack ! Ask Biggs where he got those !



















These are the 1's in the 12 pack !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 03:44 PM~9024143
> *same  company    differnt  pack  !    Ask  Biggs  where  he  got  those  !
> 
> 
> ...


there is a school supply in pasadena.you can get them there.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 01:44 PM~9024143
> *same  company    differnt  pack  !    Ask  Biggs  where  he  got  those  !
> 
> 
> ...



do they work the same or is the tip diff and write diff let me know


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2007, 07:53 PM~8884913
> *Took  some  new  pics !
> 
> 
> ...


i like that...... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 17 2007, 06:08 PM~9025114
> *i like that...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 17 2007, 06:59 PM~9025045
> *do they work the same or is the tip diff and write diff let me know
> *



Brother Frank they write the same and everything ! BIGGS PACKAGE IS JUST BIGGER! And i think has few more colors ! 

the pastels write better in my book ! the metailic 1's seem thinned but the gold and silver write good but if you clear the frist coat to heavy they will fade out ! But i have learned to work with them ! Get you a set Brother Frank and practice ! You be able to get it !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 06:21 PM~9025218
> *Brother  Frank    they  write  the  same  and  everything  ! BIGGS  PACKAGE  IS  JUST  BIGGER!  And  i think  has  few  more  colors  !
> 
> the  pastels    write    better    in my  book !  the  metailic  1's  seem  thinned    but  the  gold  and  silver    write    good    but  if  you  clear  the  frist  coat  to  heavy    they  will  fade  out !    But  i  have  learned  to  work  with  them !    Get  you  a  set  Brother  Frank  and  practice  !  You  be  able  to  get  it  !
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 wtf

Minidreams Inc.

_*BANNED*_

Posts: 8,098
Joined: Apr 2006
From: Kansas City , Mo.
Car Club: M.C.B.A. _** ON PUNISHMENT**_

this is funny


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 28 2007, 12:12 PM~9100315
> *:0  wtf
> 
> Minidreams Inc.
> ...


?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 28 2007, 01:36 PM~9100471
> *?
> *


Whats up with the banned and punishment crap.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Long story from the other day. Guess all is settled but i dont think hes banned from the site?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

hes not banned


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got 2 more done this week ! 1 for a customer !











And then i this done ! 


















































These 2 make 24 this year ! Not the goal i wanted meet but it averages out to 2 a month ! So I am happy !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

THAT MONTE IS SICK!!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

that monte is bad ass.. uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice David !!!!!!!!!!!

i love this car i was sittin here starring at it ..lol :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 8 2007, 06:26 AM~9403088
> *nice David !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet monte homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

the '64 wagon looks bad ass homie,
really great work............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the comments !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn 2 a month, and thay all look that good ........(speachless).......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what up MINI?


workin on anything?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I HEARD HE WAS BUSY WORKING FOR MARTHA STEWART. HE MUST BE MAKING THEM $$$$$


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

He's been working on the 1:1.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 21 2008, 01:05 AM~10220360
> *He's been working on the 1:1.
> *



what 1:1? :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2007, 01:33 PM~8692462
> *Wel  I  stayed    up  all  night  just  to  get  this  1  here  finished  #20  for  2007  !  :biggrin:
> 
> This  is  the  1  i  call  WINE N SOULS
> ...


thats bad fukin ass


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

mini where are you ?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 21 2008, 09:39 AM~10222066
> *mini where are you ?
> *


X2

The wife got you on restriction......."That's it, no LayitLow for 3months, now go to your room".

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol more time to build


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 21 2008, 11:41 AM~10222088
> *X2
> 
> The wife got you on restriction......."That's it, no LayitLow for 3months, now go to your room".
> ...



lmgdao,that aint right


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 21 2008, 09:39 AM~10222066
> *mini where are you ?
> *


no shit, where you at? ive called left a few messages...... prick..... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i talked to him a couple hours ago... he just busy with his project/daily..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Mar 25 2008, 03:06 PM~10252981
> *i talked to him a couple hours ago... he just busy with his project/daily..
> *


well tell that fat shit to call me...... :0


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looks way more better in person...  






> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 21 2008, 02:28 AM~10220484
> *thats bad fukin ass
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Mar 26 2008, 06:36 AM~10253214
> *looks way more better in person...
> *


 :cheesy:












Did You Get My PM?

:dunno:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

dam MINI realy nice rides.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

mini still m.i.a......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 27 2008, 07:44 PM~10272193
> * mini still m.i.a......
> *












wheres he at? 

he's going to ocme back and flood the board with thousands of pics. :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 28 2008, 07:54 AM~10275521
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 28 2008, 11:46 AM~10276327
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 28 2008, 10:28 AM~10276626
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


WHAT FUCKER? is there some super-secret mini lair somewhere in the bahamas where hes hiding to wait out the end of days while sipping coronas and eating pineapple? :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 PM~10276745
> *:0
> WHAT FUCKER? is there some super-secret mini lair somewhere in the bahamas where hes hiding to wait out the end of days while sipping coronas and eating pineapple? :cheesy:
> *



Something like that. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 28 2008, 10:46 AM~10276760
> *Something like that.  :biggrin:
> *


  well send him an air pigeon, and tie a note to it telling him to use the satellite phone in his ass and call me...... :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

he gets on LIL alot ?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Last Active Today, 08:10 PM 
Status (Offline)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 

Last Active Yesterday, 09:10 PM

come on MINI MASTER

talk to us :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 28 2008, 11:44 PM~10282039
> *:0
> 
> Last Active  Yesterday, 09:10 PM
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

WE WANT MINI!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 29 2008, 09:53 AM~10283361
> *WE WANT MINI!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I JUST WANT A FUCKING PHONE CALL..... :angry:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 30 2008, 02:19 AM~10283741
> *I JUST WANT A FUCKING PHONE CALL..... :angry:
> *


well :cheesy: I :cheesy: want :cheesy: to :cheesy: see :cheesy: some :cheesy: work :cheesy: from :cheesy: him!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

He hasn't really been working on models lately. Been working on the grand prix. 




> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 29 2008, 12:22 PM~10283757
> *well :cheesy: I :cheesy: want :cheesy: to :cheesy: see :cheesy: some :cheesy: work :cheesy: from :cheesy: him!
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Mar 30 2008, 03:54 AM~10284118
> *He hasn't really been working on models lately. Been working on the grand prix.
> *


oh, i see


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Mar 29 2008, 01:54 PM~10284118
> *He hasn't really been working on models lately. Been working on the grand prix.
> *


 :0 i saw :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin: 


maybe not ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HE PM'ED ME THE OTHER DAY AND SAID HE WAS REALLY REALLY BUSY AT HOME.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

Last Active Today, 07:25 PM 

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


*YOU ARE HERE, PLEASE CALL ME ........*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 2 2008, 12:59 AM~10313623
> *Last Active Today, 07:25 PM
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...



You know you can call him also. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My Caller id has yet to show you even called ! 


Hey whats up fellas ! Been doing some mad work hours , real life , and other bullshit for a minute ! I 'll be back real soon to building again i just got caught up in the somethings while my wofes mom was in the hospital , but things are getting squared away so hopefully soon you'll see new builds from me ! 

I Sold about 80% of my collection to upgrade the Grand Prix so my room looks trashed and bare ! I need new stuff ! LOL ! 

You guys take care and i'll be back shortly ! 

KB just ordered resin so i can do your set up ! 

ModelsIVLife still need to touch up some things on the Caprice!

Doc hope your move goes smooth !

Rollin where you been GRASS ASS ?

And Hearse Diver ! *WHERE THE FUCK IS MY PAPER !*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

do what you gotta do big homie, hope everything is well.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2008, 09:24 AM~10315589
> * ?
> 
> And  Hearse  Diver  !  WHERE  THE  FUCK IS  MY  PAPER  !
> *


 :uh: 10 bucks dont break me homie , had you answered or called , you would know that........ its here...... but where the fuck are you??????? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn mini just pluggin away and only stoppin in long enough to check on how things goin..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

me--------->







<---- mini :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2008, 10:24 AM~10315589
> *My    Caller  id  has  yet  to    show    you  even  called  !
> Hey  whats  up  fellas  !  Been  doing  some  mad  work  hours  , real life  ,  and  other  bullshit  for  a  minute  !  I 'll be  back  real  soon  to  building  again  i  just  got  caught  up  in the  somethings  while  my  wofes  mom  was  in  the  hospital ,  but things  are  getting  squared away  so  hopefully  soon    you'll  see  new  builds  from  me !
> 
> ...


do your thing bro.im here when your ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I am here fellas ! I got to get somethings wrapped up for BIG C next week and Since its rainy here today and i cant do much i got up early finished out my 4dr panels for Twinns&BIGGS 90ed 4dr caddy ! * BUT THE CAMERA IS DEAD ! *


These good enough for me so i will use them as they are ! I'll get you guys pics in a few minutes !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i got some time in today to Foil and clear some stuff ! A few things for BIG C and then this for my self LOL !


















I get more pics posted up later ! I got to do some thing in the morning so headed to bed ! I'll be back on tommrow !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2008, 08:17 PM~10329298
> *Well  i got  some  time  in today to  Foil  and  clear  some  stuff !  A  few  things  for  BIG  C  and  then  this  for  my  self  LOL !
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY SOME ONE IS DOING ONE :0 :0 
LOOKS SWEET ***********


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 4 2008, 11:30 AM~10330036
> *FINALLY SOME ONE IS DOING ONE :0  :0
> ***********</span></span>
> *


 huh?

:dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2008, 06:24 AM~10315589
> *My    Caller  id  has  yet  to    show    you  even  called  !
> Hey  whats  up  fellas  !  Been  doing  some  mad  work  hours  , real life  ,  and  other  bullshit  for  a  minute  !  I 'll be  back  real  soon  to  building  again  i  just  got  caught  up  in the  somethings  while  my  wofes  mom  was  in  the  hospital ,  but things  are  getting  squared away  so  hopefully  soon    you'll  see  new  builds  from  me !
> 
> ...


i got some shit goin on too  kicked out the in-laws so now i gotta hustle more work to cover the rent..... but i got my own hobby room now :biggrin: still workin on it.... call me sometime.... u kno u got that huge time difference goin so u can call me late if u want.... nice to see some work from u again homie....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see a 4 door , but its too old to be mine.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Atleast when i talk shit i can some what back it up to a level thats noticed ! 

Start from page 1 and find your way to the level i bring ! 


This is just a taste of my building style ! And I still need to grow and i know that ! I am no better then the next builder i am just at another level either before them or after them ! Remeber that and you'll be a great builder in your hobby !


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

super clean!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>* I AM BACK !*

Here are the best pics i have for now ! I'll try to get better pics when the sun comes up ! Man felt good to knock 1 out ! And its my frist for 08 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 14 2008, 05:45 PM~10414146
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :biggrin: 

What's going on David!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not much just life ! I am handling some issues around the home front and tring to find a way to snag up some cash so i can by more 1109's ! I am out and kinds not in the mood to build do to lack of items !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Handle the home front homie! Just checking up on ya since i havent seen much of ya around! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey mini u got any pics on how to do a caddy clip converson


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Been a awhile since i posted up in here LOL ! Heres my latest build and only #6 for 2008 ! 


















































































It got a very quick custom bumper treatment front and rear and the 5th wheel hitch is all custom built and has the keep pin and trailer wire hook up! LOL ! Just need a little extra detail ! Thanks for looking ! I hope to get a few more done by Christmas !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

dang homie, i love this truck !!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

fresh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

looking good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hitch looks great man.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SICK TRUCK HOMIE!!!!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT???? LOOKING FOR A DEEP GRAPE FOR A PROJECT.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

where did u get them rims


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

simple and plane! i like that! nice work mini


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good those wheels and the lil graphic on the gate gives it some oldschool flavor


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good mini....are you gonna finish the resin build off?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

all u need to build is a goose neck flat bed trailer... im loving that purple..only thing i would done was cut the tail gate down for easier trailer hook up


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE TRUCK, I LIKE THE FIFTH WHEEL ATTACHMENT ON THE BED


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

GLOSSY!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LIKE THAT PURPLE.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Glad to see u back at it David !!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice azz truck mini


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> Been a awhile since i posted up in here LOL ! Heres my latest build and only #6 for 2008 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn mini,looking good homie,call or pm me sometime brutha!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

for sale ???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

thats cleeeeeeeeaaaan


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you watch Mini will be pullin something on a trailer behind this real soon!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anything new yet ? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2008, 01:14 AM~11808983
> *anything new yet ? :biggrin:
> *


AS OF TODAY YES ! *NEW LIFE *

Part 408models and part mine ! 

BIG BODY CADDY * Beto Version*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*The JOKER HOPPER !*

This was built for Joker808 !

80 monte carlo 


































































Now i have lots more to get finished up so i better get back at it ! Been up 14 hours finishing these 2 so its time to nap and then back at it !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice builds Minidreamstealer...lol :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

looking good mini.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

both are bad as hell!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2008, 12:55 PM~11812130
> *Nice builds Minidreamstealer...lol :biggrin:
> *


Just you wait till you see these Cutlass I stoled from this dude !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 8 2008, 10:58 AM~11812178
> *Just  you  wait  till  you  see  these  Cutlass  I  stoled  from  this  dude  !
> *


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

that plaque was a nice touch


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

been busy. nice work as always


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!!!

YOU DO MIRACLES WITH PLASTIC ...

ALWAYS LOVE YOUR WORK 

CAN YOU PM YOUR ADDY AGAIN?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice i like the pinstriping on the lac


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Beautiful work as usual bro!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Got another 1 finished tonight ! It was built for JOKER808 again and i call this one 

*JOKER'S DREAM*


























































































Well other then waiting on 1 customer to send some new kits, and payment from another i have all my paying jobs finished so may be now i can get some of my bigger projects finished up ! 

I'll keep you guys posted ! Thanks for looking !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2008, 02:41 AM~11828665
> *VERY NICE!!!
> *




X-2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2008, 07:41 AM~11828665
> *VERY NICE!!!
> *


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good mini....what do you got on the bench now...don't worry I won't think you're showing off.....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 10 2008, 11:25 AM~11829981
> *looks good.
> *


X2 ....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys ! It feels good to be complete n shit again ! 

Joker808 just left with his 2 monties and he was happy with the out come on both ! 

Now i can start working on some of my own shit LOL !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 10 2008, 09:39 AM~11830562
> *Thanks  guys  !  It  feels  good  to  be  complete n  shit  again !
> 
> Joker808  just  left  with  his  2  monties  and  he  was happy  with the  out  come  on  both !
> ...


glad to see you building again homie!



mind me asking what kind of camera you have. I am looking into getting a new one .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i use a kodak easy share DX6340 ~ Its about 5 yrs old but still works great and takes great pictures !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 10 2008, 12:50 PM~11830683
> *i  use  a  kodak easy share  DX6340  ~  Its  about  5  yrs  old  but  still  works  great  and  takes  great  pictures !
> *



do you use a magnifying glass? 

and good lighting plays a big part too right?

i know thats one of my big problems


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey mini can you post a pic of that 96 glasshouse concept you built a while back? i wanna build that exact same car....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: hot lookin monte mini :yes:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

jokers dream is clean, homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#10 FOR 08 

*UNDER TAKER MINI STYLE REPLACATE !*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

another bad ass peice of art killer job bro on all of your builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#11 for 08 and besides body work that i did way back in march this here was a stright 2day build ! i call it 

*TROUBLED CHILD*

It was painted 3 times , hit the floor 2 times , as i was building it i spilt a glass jar of thinner on the bench that ate up up photos i had under the glass , Man it was just problem after problem ! Thats what i get for rushing it but here is finial out come ! 


















































































































Thanks for lookin !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks great mini


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks great David........You build very fast but very nice and clean i have no much time to work all day on my cars... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 25 2008, 10:13 AM~11969866
> *Looks great David........You build very fast but very nice and clean i have no much time to work all day on my cars... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL! THANKS JOSH ! 

I am a stay up all night type of clown ! LOL ! I work weekends 5pm-5am sat-mon so during the week i am up all night with nothing to do ! The family crashes out for the night and i head down to the bench and shut my self in ! In the day time during the week is when i do my painting and i use real automotive paint and clear so i can usually get a model paint and cleared and ready to build in a 8 to 10 hour time frame ! And if you have ever seen my model bench and hobby room , i keep it well stocked with building items so if i am in a build i wont be stopped due to no supplies ! And i keep everything i need with in arms reach so i dont to stop what i am doing to go look for something ! 

I have a plastic problem and this is how i get my fix ! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11971175
> *LOL!  THANKS  JOSH !
> 
> I  am  a  stay  up  all  night  type  of  clown !  LOL !  I  work  weekends  5pm-5am sat-mon so  during the  week  i am  up  all  night  with  nothing to  do  !  The  family  crashes  out  for  the  night  and  i  head  down  to  the  bench  and  shut  my  self  in !  In  the  day  time  during the  week  is  when  i  do  my  painting  and  i  use  real  automotive  paint  and  clear  so  i  can usually  get  a  model  paint  and  cleared  and  ready  to  build  in  a  8 to  10 hour  time  frame  !  And  if  you  have  ever seen  my  model bench  and  hobby  room  ,  i  keep  it  well  stocked  with  building  items  so  if  i  am in  a  build  i  wont  be  stopped  due  to  no  supplies  !  And  i  keep  everything  i  need  with  in  arms  reach  so  i  dont to  stop  what  i  am  doing  to  go  look  for  something  !
> ...


 that aint no shit..... :0


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 02:47 PM~11971175
> *LOL!  THANKS  JOSH !
> 
> I  am  a  stay  up  all  night  type  of  clown !  LOL !  I  work  weekends  5pm-5am sat-mon so  during the  week  i am  up  all  night  with  nothing to  do  !  The  family  crashes  out  for  the  night  and  i  head  down  to  the  bench  and  shut  my  self  in !  In  the  day  time  during the  week  is  when  i  do  my  painting  and  i  use  real  automotive  paint  and  clear  so  i  can usually  get  a  model  paint  and  cleared  and  ready  to  build  in  a  8 to  10 hour  time  frame  ! And  if  you  have  ever seen  my  model bench  and  hobby  room  ,  i  keep  it  well  stocked  with  building  items  so  if  i  am in  a  build  i  wont  be  stopped  due  to  no  supplies  !  And  i  keep  everything  i  need  with  in  arms  reach  so  i  dont to  stop  what  i  am  doing  to  go  look  for  something  !
> ...


and i feel bad for helping a junky fund his fix..lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 03:47 PM~11971175
> *LOL!  THANKS  JOSH !
> 
> I  am  a  stay  up  all  night  type  of  clown !  LOL !  I  work  weekends  5pm-5am sat-mon so  during the  week  i am  up  all  night  with  nothing to  do  !  The  family  crashes  out  for  the  night  and  i  head  down  to  the  bench  and  shut  my  self  in !  In  the  day  time  during the  week  is  when  i  do  my  painting  and  i  use  real  automotive  paint  and  clear  so  i  can usually  get  a  model  paint  and  cleared  and  ready  to  build  in  a  8 to  10 hour  time  frame  ! And  if  you  have  ever seen  my  model bench  and  hobby  room  ,  i  keep  it  well  stocked  with  building  items  so  if  i  am in  a  build  i  wont  be  stopped  due  to  no  supplies  !  And  i  keep  everything  i  need  with  in  arms  reach  so  i  dont to  stop  what  i  am  doing  to  go  look  for  something  !
> ...



That's why I never finish models! if I ever have to stop cause I don't have something, I'll never get back on it!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that is a clean impala bro
its cool to see you break the norm homie
whats next on your bench?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that 63 is badass i like the lowrod look


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

63 WAGON IS RIGHT ON MINI. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mini, I really like this one....how did you get the chrome/foil to look like it's either grayed out or black chrome?


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

Ayy home boy where did you get that box style s10? I have been searchin for on of those for forever.


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow im amazed at your talent -love your work.....Im new to this so excuse me if i seem like groupie lol


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Amazing that 2 DAY build :0 
btw is that paint colour black/ Maroon?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 4 2008, 07:50 PM~12061190
> *Amazing that 2 DAY build :0
> btw is that paint colour black/ Maroon?
> *


YES ! ITS A 99 HONDA BLACK FROST AND THE MARRON IS CUSTOM MIX FROM THE PPG DEALER .


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2008, 09:33 PM~12064524
> *YES  !    ITS  A  99  HONDA  BLACK FROST  AND  THE  MARRON  IS  CUSTOM MIX  FROM  THE  PPG  DEALER .
> *


Thanks 
Great combination


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

# 12 *MOVINING CITATION *


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice mini... :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Amps looks cool , where you get it ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Nov 7 2008, 01:47 PM~12090076
> *The Amps looks cool , where you get it ?
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2, i've seen the resin ones like that at scale dreams, maybe plated them?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST FINISHED UP A 1 DAY BUILD FOR THE LDC WIB SITE !


































































I DID IT UP PROMO STYLE SO NOT MUCH DETAIL BUT ITS COOL FOR A SHELF BUILD !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

shes sexy!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#1 FOR 2009 IS FINIALLY FINISHED ! 

*SILVER ROSE *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY SWEET BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Very Nice detail , Mini ! 

And i see you clean your Workbench !!! hehe


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

caddy is sweet


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Both those builds are badass!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The caddi is bad as bro! You should make a Jack in the box antenna ball instead lol.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice caddy 

how do u do black wash grill?

and can i see underneith pic of rear?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 7 2009, 01:44 PM~12934559
> *nice caddy
> 
> how do u do black wash grill?
> ...


I JUST PUT BLACK BOTTLE PAINT ON MY ITEM THE WIPE IT OFF ! THE BLACK WILL STAY IN ALL THE LOWWER AREAS ! 










AND HERE'S A PIC OF THE UNDERNEATH !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Mini,

Your first build for 2009 is a bang homie. It is an awsome start to 2009 dawg. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 7 2009, 01:35 PM~12934512
> *The caddi is bad as bro! You should make a Jack in the box antenna ball instead lol.
> *












MAY BE ON THE NEXT 1 ! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

caddy looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 12:38 AM~11959603
> *#10  FOR  08
> 
> UNDER TAKER  MINI STYLE  REPLACATE !
> ...



THAT MOTHER F%*KER IS BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 love that caddy


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MINI DID SMILEY EVER CONTACT YOU ABOUT BUYING UNDERTAKER?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 8 2009, 04:32 AM~12940113
> *MINI DID SMILEY EVER CONTACT YOU ABOUT BUYING UNDERTAKER?
> *


 :angry: NO ! ITS DONE GONE TO ! :uh: 


Tell him I'll have to get the decals again and build him 1 !

The Under Taker now sits inside a local funral home in KCMO ! Along with the hearse window coach i built !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 10:31 AM~12941462
> *:angry:  NO !  ITS  DONE  GONE  TO  !  :uh:
> Tell  him  I'll  have  to  get  the  decals  again  and  build  him  1  !
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SERIOU??? A FUNERAL HOME BOUGHT THEM OR RENTING THEM? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 8 2009, 04:21 PM~12942286
> *ARE YOU SERIOU??? A FUNERAL HOME BOUGHT THEM OR RENTING THEM? :biggrin:
> *


no serious ! they were sold to a buddy of mine that his family own a funeral home and they really are there ! :biggrin: 

i can turely say that i got people dying to see my built ups ~ :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 02:29 PM~12942328
> *no  serious  !  they  were sold  to  a  buddy  of mine  that  his  family  own  a  funeral  home  and  they  really  are  there ! :biggrin:
> 
> i  can  turely  say  that  i  got  people  dying  to  see  my  built  ups ~ :biggrin:
> *



:0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 01:45 PM~12942421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what program did you make this on mini??


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 02:29 PM~12942328
> *no  serious  !  they  were sold  to  a  buddy  of mine  that  his  family  own  a  funeral  home  and  they  really  are  there ! :biggrin:
> 
> i  can  turely  say  that  i  got  people  dying  to  see  my  built  ups ~ :biggrin:
> *


dam, mini thats cool. i always thought you were a drop dead serious builder but thats just crazy. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 that be cool to see models in a funeral home.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS BUILD IS AROUND 10 OR 11YRS OLD ! I WAS ASKED TO POST UP PICS FOR ANOTHER MEMBER TO GET SOME IDEAS SO HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THATS A CLEAN BLAZER MINI!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HEY BRO, I LIKE, I LIKE!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the look of that blazer.Now I've got an idea of what to do with the one in my stash.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#2 for 2009 is finished ! my old skool 70 i call *PURPLE MIST !*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuckin clean and nice 70'  :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Mini THANX a TON for posting those pics.Gave me some inspiration!!And Purple Mist......WOOOOOW!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 04:11 PM~13040706
> *#2  for  2009  is  finished !  my  old skool 70  i  call  PURPLE MIST !
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking build!! And thanks for the tutorial on cutting the tape.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz+Feb 18 2009, 06:13 PM~13041709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FRIST I WANTED TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE REPLY ! AND THEN TOO DOODZ>>>> I DON'T MIND TAKING PICS IF IT HELPS YOU GET SOMETHING OFF A SHELF AND INTO A SHOW THEN IT WAS WORTH MY TIME ! 

AND 85 BROTHER YOU KNOW IF ITS SOMETHING I SHARE TO MOVE THE HOBBY I'M GOING TO DO MY BEST TO TAKE PART IN IT ! TRUSCALE ALSO NEEDS A PAT ON THE BACK ASWELL FOR SHOWING THE 2 BLADE TIP FRIST ! ALL I DID WAS TAKE IT FROM A RIGGED CUTTER INTO A TOOL ! :biggrin: 

IF I CAN LEARN FROM A FELLOW BUILDER I SURE AS HELL AN'T GOING TO HIDE IT ! I'M A PUT FORWARD ! PLUS I ENJOY THE HOW TO WRITE UPS AND TAKING PICS ! 

THANKS AGAIN FELLAS !


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 07:09 PM~13042182
> *FRIST  I  WANTED  TO  THANK YOU  GUYS  FOR  THE  REPLY !  AND  THEN    TOO  DOODZ>>>>  I  DON'T  MIND  TAKING  PICS    IF  IT  HELPS  YOU  GET    SOMETHING  OFF  A  SHELF  AND  INTO  A  SHOW  THEN  IT  WAS  WORTH  MY  TIME  !
> 
> AND  85  BROTHER  YOU  KNOW  IF  ITS  SOMETHING  I  SHARE  TO  MOVE THE  HOBBY    I'M  GOING  TO  DO MY  BEST  TO  TAKE  PART  IN  IT  !  TRUSCALE  ALSO  NEEDS  A  PAT  ON THE  BACK  ASWELL  FOR  SHOWING THE  2  BLADE  TIP  FRIST !  ALL I DID  WAS  TAKE  IT  FROM  A  RIGGED  CUTTER  INTO  A  TOOL !  :biggrin:
> ...


Have to agree Truscale has posted up some good how to's. As well as some of the others. It's good having a forum where you can learn so much.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Hay mini those look really good bro.Is the blazer that model kings kit that AMT issued?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE YOUR BUILDS BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that blazer is tough looking - wonder what would be louder the engine or stereo :biggrin:

and you know i am in love with the 70 - the paint,rims,pipes,shifter,antenna, and curb feelers :yes: all add up to one BADASS oldschool :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 18 2009, 08:53 PM~13043188
> *Hay mini those look really good bro.Is the blazer that model kings kit that AMT issued?
> *


NO THIS IS BUILT FROM THE OG AMT BOONDOCKER KIT ! MK DID REISSUE THIS KIT AND I SEEM THEM ALL OVER EBAY STILL !!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 18 2009, 09:05 PM~13043334
> *LOVE YOUR BUILDS BROTHER!! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I NEED TO START ADDING DETAIL LIKE YOU DO SANTIAGO ! LOL ! I STILL GOT A LOT OF GROWTH TO DO BEFORE THAT LEVEL HITS ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13043393
> *:thumbsup: that blazer is tough looking - wonder what would be louder the engine or stereo :biggrin:
> 
> and you know i am in love with the 70 - the paint,rims,pipes,shifter,antenna, and curb feelers :yes: all add up to one BADASS oldschool :thumbsup:
> *


LOL ! i was just following the popular vote of LIL ! LOL !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That 70 came out really nice bro! Nice work


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 07:14 PM~13043446
> *NO  THIS  IS  BUILT  FROM THE  OG  AMT  BOONDOCKER  KIT !    MK    DID  REISSUE  THIS  KIT  AND  I  SEEM  THEM  ALL  OVER  EBAY  STILL !!
> *



Cool i have one of the model king kits and havent wanted to work on it maybe this one will help me outta the rut LOL.Hay do you have any detailed pics of the chrome hydro pumps that come with the donk/lowrider caddy kits? I need to finish up two of them to show and i can't seem to find any pics.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 18 2009, 09:21 PM~13043529
> *Cool i have one of the model king kits and havent wanted to work on it maybe this one will help me outta the rut LOL.Hay do you have any detailed pics of the chrome hydro pumps that come with the donk/lowrider caddy kits? I need to finish up two of them to show and i can't seem to find any pics.
> *


never use them kevin ! i make my own pumps !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 07:26 PM~13043593
> *never  use  them  kevin !    i  make  my  own  pumps  !
> *


Cool what are the ones called that im looking for? Maybe i can find some shots on google.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 18 2009, 09:29 PM~13043630
> *Cool what are the ones called that im looking for? Maybe i can find some shots on google.
> *


WAMMY


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help MINI.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

70 looks sick ***********! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!       i cant believe i missed the primered 70 next to the purple mist!!!!! Is that it MINI??????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 11:14 PM~13044992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YUP ! GOT SOME CLEAN UP TO DO THEN RE SHAPE THE MOLDINGS AND ITS READY TO BUILD ! I WAS THINKING OF RESIN COPIES BUT MY BROTHERS ARE REALLY BUSY RIGHT NOW WITH OTHER THINGS SO THIS MIGHT JUST BE A 1 OF A KIND ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 06:53 AM~13047723
> *:biggrin: YUP !  GOT  SOME  CLEAN UP  TO  DO  THEN  RE SHAPE THE  MOLDINGS  AND  ITS  READY  TO BUILD !  I  WAS THINKING  OF  RESIN  COPIES  BUT    MY BROTHERS  ARE  REALLY  BUSY  RIGHT  NOW  WITH  OTHER  THINGS  SO  THIS  MIGHT  JUST  BE  A  1 OF  A KIND  !  :biggrin:
> *


  
cant always re-produce everything 

pm me your addy again , if you not to bust to give the ext dually a shot :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL I GOT MY #3 FOR 2009 DONE TONIGHT ! I CALL THIS 1;

*~ASSOCIATION LOVE ~*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE WORK !!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin great mini!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

IM ALWAYS PEEPING THROUGH THIS POST :thumbsup:  GOTTA LOVE MINI'S WORK


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good mini you should get the traler today or tomarrow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 04:48 AM~13198630
> *WELL  I  GOT  MY  #3  FOR  2009  DONE  TONIGHT !  I  CALL  THIS  1;
> 
> ~ASSOCIATION LOVE ~
> ...





looks smooth as hell............................. very nice work


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hella nice builds so far this year bro!!! i need some of those magizines!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great Mini...you gotta keep all your builds this year for a shot of all of um done together...I remember like 2 years ago you did that and it was cool to see like 20 rides all decked out sitting there together....

Keep pumping um out cause I know those 2 little ones on the way are gonna keep you busy....my wife is due October 5th, so I'm trying to get all I can in now....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2009, 09:58 AM~13199528
> *Looks great Mini...you gotta keep all your builds this year for a shot of all of um done together...I remember like 2 years ago you did that and it was cool to see like 20 rides all decked out sitting there together....
> 
> Keep pumping um out cause I know those 2 little ones on the way are gonna keep you busy....my wife is due October 5th, so I'm trying to get all I can in now....
> *


shit i'm an all nighter ! i hope it stays that way when the twin's are are here so i can keep building ! :biggrin: 

plus BIG C is more then welcome to come over and baby set so i can do  some building LOL ! :biggrin: 




THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLIES FELLAS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*FLASH BACK TO 2007 !*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about right there....

Hey, worst case, have Hearse come over and watch the little ones.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 08:30 AM~13199773
> *FLASH  BACK  TO  2007  !
> 
> 
> ...



Beautifull collection uffin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 04:30 PM~13199773
> *FLASH  BACK  TO  2007  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GREAT COLLECTION DAVID :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#4 2009 COMPLETED !

*BROWN~EYE BOMBER *










































































HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE ! I'M NOT A BOMB FAN FELLAS SO I DID THE BEST I COULD ! I WANT TO THANK BIG C FOR THE KIT AND RAIDER PRIDE FOR POSTING UP HIS 53 ! THE PINK BOOMB HE DID MADE ME WANT TO BUILD 1 ! I LIKED THE BUILD AND IT CAME OUT ALRIGHT ! I JUST MIGHT BUILD ANOTHER 1 SOMETHING DOWN THE ROAD !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2009, 10:37 AM~13259680
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

lOVE bOMB'S..yours came out sweet ....I want to buils a Bomb on my next build...Later Youngin... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LIKE THAT BOMMMMB NICE DETAILS CLEAN WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet lookin' bomb mini.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DANG BROTHA THAT IS CLEAN..KILLER WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good and the excab ranger looks good to


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real clean from here bro  nice work


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

uummmmmmmmmm, uuummmmmmmmmmmmm!! very nice bro!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice work homie , excellent on them details !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Super-tight work as always bro!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> #4 2009 COMPLETED !
> 
> *BROWN~EYE BOMBER *
> 
> ...


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE CHEVY BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

damn i love that bomb homie!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*#5 FOR 2009 ! BLUE DREAM !*

THIS IS THE REGAL I USED FOR THE PATTERN HOW~TO I DID IN THE MINIDREAMS SCHOOL TOPIC AND 1 OF THE REGALS FOR THE M.C.B.A. REGAL THROW DOWN ! 


























































































































WELL THATS THAT ! FOR SOME REASON I JUST COULDN'T KEEP THE DUST OFF IT FOR THE PICS BUT I WILL GET SOME OUT SIDE PICS NEXT WEEK WHEN THE WEATHER IS BETTER TO SHOW OFF THE FLAKE BETTER !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice motor, probably could rip those spokes apart


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Where u get the steering wheel? i like it!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

he made it from an 1109 but cut some spokes out and painted the rim..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 14 2009, 12:47 PM~13279485
> *Where u get the steering wheel? i like it!
> *


IT'S THE WIRE CENTER FROM A 1109 WHEEL


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool idea! Regal looks pretty nice tho dave!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Mini , show us some detail Pics from the A Arms !
And how you make it ???

Realy nice Details !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Serious stuff here Bro ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow bro you fuckin crazy another one for the score bord lol ... for sale??


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE JOB ON THE PATTERNS! AND DA A ARMS


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 01:48 AM~13198630
> *WELL  I  GOT  MY  #3  FOR  2009  DONE  TONIGHT !  I  CALL  THIS  1;
> 
> ~ASSOCIATION LOVE ~
> ...


DATS COOL HOW U THREW IN MCBA ON THE ROOF PINSTRIPPING


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hot damnit mini u did it again nice job homie thats just raw with no cut.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn dave ur getting better every time i get on here keep it up homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2009, 10:41 AM~13279449
> *#5 FOR  2009  ! BLUE DREAM !
> 
> THIS  IS  THE  REGAL  I  USED  FOR THE  PATTERN  HOW~TO I  DID  IN THE  MINIDREAMS  SCHOOL  TOPIC  AND  1  OF THE REGALS FOR THE  M.C.B.A. REGAL THROW DOWN !
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i need some outdoor practice but here are few from today !


































going to take some more and see if i can clean them up and get a better pic !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANOTHER OUT SIDE SHOT TRY !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i love them rides  i hope you got some pics of that regal comein soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YEA I THINK AROUND 3 I'LL GET SOME PICS OF THE REGAL ! I DONT THINK THE SUN IS AT THE RIGHT ANGLES RIGHT NOW ! 

LAST SPRING AND SUMMER I WAS GETTING BAD ASS PICS OUT DOORS AND I REMEMBER 1 DAY THE SCHOOL BUS LET OUT SOME KIDS AND YOU COULD SEE THEM IN THE BACK GROUND ! SO I THINK I'LL WAIT TILL THIS AFTERNOON AND SEE IT I CAN GET SOME THEN THAT DON'T LOOK SO DARK !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 01:32 PM~13384982
> *YEA  I THINK  AROUND  3 I'LL GET  SOME  PICS OF THE  REGAL !  I  DONT  THINK  THE  SUN  IS  AT THE  RIGHT  ANGLES  RIGHT  NOW !
> 
> LAST  SPRING  AND  SUMMER  I  WAS  GETTING  BAD  ASS  PICS  OUT  DOORS  AND  I  REMEMBER  1  DAY  THE  SCHOOL BUS  LET  OUT  SOME  KIDS  AND YOU  COULD  SEE THEM  IN THE  BACK  GROUND  !  SO  I THINK  I'LL  WAIT  TILL THIS  AFTERNOON  AND  SEE  IT  I  CAN  GET  SOME    THEN THAT DON'T  LOOK  SO  DARK !
> *





these ride here look sick in the sun, and i know that regal is gonna look killer too, but im off to the dollar store


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0
Im just speechless, my dream is to do paintjobs good as you one day.(I hope I wrote correctly, kinda difficult to explain in English)


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN YOU!! :biggrin: LOOKS BAD ASS!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

could i see pic off undercarriage of brown bomber well rearend mostly


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Mini, you never disappoint!

Outstanding work as usual bro!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 08:00 AM~13383630
> *i need some  outdoor practice  but here are  few  from today !
> 
> 
> ...


I love the whole style of this ride uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHIT I COULDN'T GET ANYMORE PICS TODAY ! THE DAMN STROM ROLLED IN BEFORE I HAD CHANCE NOW ITS RAINING ! I GOT A BUSY DAY WITH MY SON TOMMROW BUT NOW THAT IS WARMER HERE I'LL GET SOME NEW OUT DOOR SHOTS FOR YOU GUYS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 25 2009, 06:21 PM~13388233
> *could i see pic off undercarriage of brown bomber  well rearend mostly
> *












ITS JUST REAL SIMPLE ! I HAD TO ADD SOME SOILDER TO THE END OF THE EXHAUST TO ADD MY BOWTIE TAIL PIPE TIP ! BUT FOR THE MOST PART ITS PLAIN !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 06:03 PM~13389248
> *SHIT  I  COULDN'T  GET  ANYMORE  PICS  TODAY !  THE  DAMN  STROM  ROLLED  IN  BEFORE  I  HAD  CHANCE  NOW  ITS  RAINING !  I  GOT A  BUSY  DAY  WITH  MY  SON  TOMMROW  BUT  NOW THAT  IS  WARMER  HERE  I'LL  GET  SOME  NEW  OUT  DOOR SHOTS  FOR  YOU  GUYS !
> *


Thats funny same weather overhere  
looking forward to those pics


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides r lookin clean mini


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13389283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just couldnt find the right way to put rear shocks on


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn mini those are tight bro.I have a question i am atempting to build a hearse of my own(look at my topic to check it out)do you have any tips that could be useful?Reason im asking is you did a damn good job on that 90ed hearse so i thought you would be the guy to ask.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 26 2009, 12:09 AM~13392339
> *Damn mini those are tight bro.I have a question i am atempting to build a hearse of my own(look at my topic to check it out)do you have any tips that could be useful?Reason im asking is you did a damn good job on that 90ed hearse so i thought you would be the guy to ask.
> *


just go check out MADEMAN'S TOPIC or my LAST RIDE TOPIC and it should have all the pics you need ! But 1 key area not to fuck up is the rear area where the bumper mounts ! 










cut the lowwer part of the trunk area even with trunk seal and stright up throw the holes that mount the lights and rear bumper ! thats the only place that gives me concern for you ! your not a clean custom builder yet Kevin and that area is key to keep correct it you want an opening door !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

REGAL LOOKS BADASS MINI. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

mini send me a pm


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 26 2009, 04:27 PM~13398829
> *mini send me a pm
> *


 :0 OO OO i want one to :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 26 2009, 05:29 AM~13394028
> *just  go  check  out  MADEMAN'S TOPIC or  my  LAST  RIDE TOPIC    and  it  should  have  all  the  pics    you  need  ! But  1  key  area  not  to  fuck  up  is  the  rear  area  where  the  bumper  mounts !
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i want the back door to open like my 1:1 im making a replica of my hearse.And as for the bumper mounts do i cut where the trunk lid meets the bumper?I know im not up to the level i need for this but i can learn as i go hell i can do a rebuild later down the road.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 27 2009, 02:36 PM~13408355
> *Yes i want the back door to open like my 1:1 im making a replica of my hearse.And as for the bumper mounts do i cut where the trunk lid meets the bumper?I know im not up to the level i need for this but i can learn as i go hell i can do a rebuild later down the road.
> *


CUT THE TRUNK JAM EVEN WITH BUMPER FILLER !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool.Any other tips.Got any tips for the 300 hearse im doing?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 27 2009, 02:55 PM~13408495
> *Cool.Any other tips.Got any tips for the 300 hearse im doing?
> *


ON THE 300 ! *START OVER ! *

CUT THE CAR BODY SRIGHT UP AT THE BEGINNING OF THE REAR WHEEL WELL UP TO THE WINDOW SEAL ! THEN THE ROOF ON THE WINDOW SIDE OF THE REAR DOOR AT THE CENTER ! 

THEN TAKE YOUR JOHAN KIT YOUR GOING TO CUT UP FOR THE INTERIOR HAULING AREA AND CUT WHERE THE DIVIDER WALL MOUNTS ! AND THE 300 WHERE REAR DOOR PANELS START ! MAKE YOUR INTERIOR LENGHT FRIST THE THE BODY !  

MAKE STRIGHT CUTS FOOL ! DON'T OPEN UP THE ROOF'S LIKE YOU DID ON THE CAR !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

So i can't fix it at any point now?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 27 2009, 03:08 PM~13408614
> *So i can't fix it at any point now?
> *



*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
YOU HAVE NO STRONG MOUNTING POINTS ANYMORE FOR 1 !

2 YOU CUT THE BODY IN HALF ! AT THIS LENGHT YOU'LL NEED 2 MORE BODIES TO GET THE LENGHT CORRECT ! 

3 IF YOU JUST TRY TO ADD THE PARTS YOU HAVE NOW SHIT IS GOING TO BE SO UNEVEN ITS A JOKE ! 

2 KITS TO OR SHOULD I SAY 2 BODIES WITH THE RIGHT CUTS WILL GIVE YOU THE CORRECT LENGHT TO HOLD A DRIVERS COMPARTMENT AND AN ADVARGE 6.5 -7 FOOT CASKET ! 

WHAT ARE YOU PLAINNIG FOR A ROOF ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 04:48 AM~13198630
> *WELL  I  GOT  MY  #3  FOR  2009  DONE  TONIGHT !  I  CALL  THIS  1;
> 
> ~ASSOCIATION LOVE ~
> ...



any pics of that ranger in the background??


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

Great Work and awesome style! Congrats


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for your opinions mini but im gonna see this one thru till the end  .I have another kit that im working out a deal on so i can use this one as parts for the extension.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 28 2009, 02:15 PM~13416479
> *Thanks for your opinions mini but im gonna see this one thru till the end  .I have another kit that im working out a deal on so i can use this one as parts for the extension.
> *



I'M NOT BEING A DICK KEVIN ! LOOK AT YOUR SHIT RIGHT NOW ! YOU HAVE NO ROOF REAR RO DO A STRONG MOUNTING OF A NEW ROOF ! 

YOU HAVE YOUR REAR ALL CUT TO SHIT INTO 3 ITEMS WHICH AT THIS POINT IS GOING TO BE A BITCH TO GET TO LINE UP EVEN ! 

IF SOME OF THE OTHER CUSTOM FAB BUILDERS WOULD LEAVE THEIR 2 CENTS ON THIS BUILD I PRETTY SURE YOU'LL GET THE SAME INFO AS I SHARED ! 

YOU SHOULD LENGTHEN THE BODY WITH STRIGHT EVEN CUTS TO GET THE LENGHT TOGETHER ! IT WILL BE A STRONG WAY TO DO YOUR BODY WORK , TO GET EVERYTHING TO LINE UP ! THEN START CUTTING IT UP TO ADD THE ROOF ! 

STOP BEING SO COCKY AND LISTEN ! AT THIS POINT YOU HAVE NO EVEN NESS, NO STRENGHT , AND NO LENGHT ! *START OVER !*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 28 2009, 12:18 PM~13416931
> *I'M  NOT  BEING  A  DICK  KEVIN ! LOOK  AT  YOUR  SHIT  RIGHT  NOW !  YOU  HAVE  NO  ROOF  REAR  RO  DO  A  STRONG  MOUNTING  OF    A  NEW  ROOF  !
> 
> YOU  HAVE  YOUR  REAR  ALL  CUT  TO  SHIT  INTO  3  ITEMS  WHICH  AT THIS  POINT  IS  GOING  TO  BE  A  BITCH  TO  GET  TO  LINE  UP  EVEN !
> ...


THIS IS VERY TRUE KEVIN..THAT BODY IS JUNK!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 28 2009, 08:02 PM~13419438
> *THIS IS VERY TRUE KEVIN..THAT BODY IS JUNK!
> *


Yup, definetly gonna have to start over.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 28 2009, 01:18 PM~13416931
> *I'M  NOT  BEING  A  DICK  KEVIN ! LOOK  AT  YOUR  SHIT  RIGHT  NOW !  YOU  HAVE  NO  ROOF  REAR  RO  DO  A  STRONG  MOUNTING  OF    A  NEW  ROOF  !
> 
> YOU  HAVE  YOUR  REAR  ALL  CUT  TO  SHIT  INTO  3  ITEMS  WHICH  AT THIS  POINT  IS  GOING  TO  BE  A  BITCH  TO  GET  TO  LINE  UP  EVEN !
> ...



i know what your saying mini but in the last sentence i told you i was gonna get another kit.I cane use the parts i fucked up on this one for the extension parts right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 31 2009, 04:44 PM~13445533
> *i know what your saying mini but in the last sentence i told you i was gonna get another kit.I cane use the parts i fucked up on this one for the extension parts right?
> *


KEVIN I WOULD SAY NO ! YOU SHOULD START WITH 2 NEW BODIES AT LEAST ! 

LESS ADDED IN MEAN STRONGER SUPPORT ! LESS BODY WORK ! AND EASIER TO GET EVERYTHING LINED UP AND EVEN AND LOOKING ITS BEST ! 

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO USE FOR A ROOF ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2009, 03:07 PM~13445737
> *KEVIN  I  WOULD  SAY  NO !  YOU  SHOULD  START  WITH  2  NEW  BODIES  AT  LEAST !
> 
> LESS ADDED  IN    MEAN  STRONGER  SUPPORT  !  LESS  BODY  WORK !  AND  EASIER  TO  GET  EVERYTHING  LINED UP  AND  EVEN  AND  LOOKING  ITS  BEST !
> ...



im gonna scratch build it i don't have a johan hearse to cut up nor do i have the heart to cut one up.So all the hearse parts are gonna be scratch built.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 31 2009, 05:11 PM~13445764
> *im gonna scratch build it i don't have a johan hearse to cut up nor do i have the heart to cut one up.So all the hearse parts are gonna be scratch built.
> *


BEST OF LUCK ! 

* NOW GET OUT OF MY TOPIC WITH THIS BULLSHIT ! *

























































WHEN YOU GET THE NEW KITS GET INTOUCH AND I'LL TALK YOU THROUGH THE AREAS YOU NEED TO CUT SO YOU GET IT RIGHT !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks mini sorry for whoring up your topic


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 31 2009, 05:20 PM~13445841
> *thanks mini sorry for whoring up your topic
> *



YOU NEED TO GET YAHOO MESSENGER KEVIN ! ITS ALOT EASIER TO TO USE THEN SEPERATE POST WHEN IT COMES TO TALKIN OVER A BUILD ! ITS LIKE TALKIN ON THE PHONE WITH OUT THE HEAVY BREATHING !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL MY # 6 FOR 2009 IS COMPLETE ! 

*PLUM WHORE * 93 FWD CADDY 2DR ! 



























































































































NOW THAT I GOT THIS COMPLETED I'M DONE BUILDING FOR MYSELF TILL I GOT MY CUSTOMERS HANDLED ! BUT AFTER THEY ARE DONE I GOT SOME IDEAS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 01:08 AM~13451063
> *WELL  MY   # 6    FOR  2009   IS  COMPLETE !
> 
> PLUM WHORE  93 FWD  CADDY  2DR !
> ...


looks great!!!! really came out nice

btw, lmk what all is broken in that caprice kit, and what you need.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice!! :thumbsup: Thats definately a sick build!! Good Job bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha this homie has alot of nice rides to drive around in!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

caddy looks firme mini!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH! THAT CADDY CAME OUT NICE. SO WHATS UP WITH THAT NEW CLEAR YOUR USING?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 12:08 AM~13451063
> *WELL  MY  # 6    FOR  2009  IS  COMPLETE !
> 
> <span style='colorurple'> :0 :0 :0
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I USED HEATER DUCT TAPE ! ITS A THICK STICKY BACK FOIL ! IT RUNS LIKE $10-$20 A ROLL DEPENDING ON WHERE YOU GET IT ! IT COMES IN DIFFERNT THICKNESS RAY FROM DIFFERNT COMPANIES ! THE DUCK TAPE BRAND IS VERY STICK AND HARD TO CUT AND TRIM ! THE TRU VALUE IS A THICKER 1 ! ITS HARD THE CUT THE FOIL IN SMALL AREAS ! BUT BOTH ARE USE-ABLE IF YOU TAKE YOUR TIME ! 

I LAY DOWN THE TAPE JUST LIKE BMF WOULD AND I HAVE AND UMBASSING TOOL ! ITS A FITS IN MY FAT MODEL KNIFE HANDEL AND IT HAS A BALL ON THE END OF THE TOOL ! I'LL GET A PIC IN A MINTUE TOO SHOW YOU WHAT I MEAN ! 

I TAKE THE TOOL AND JUST DRAW ON THE FOIL LIKE I WOULD WITH A GEL PEN ! THE FOIL BEING THICK AND STICK AS HELL LETS YOU PUSH DOWN IN THE FOIL LEAVING AN INPRINT ! THATS THAT ! THE WORST PART IS FINDING THE TAPE AND LEARNING TO WORK WITH IT ! 

ITS KINDA TOO THICK FOR MOLDINGS BUT IT WORKS FOR ARMS AND STUFF LIKE THAT !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dave caddy looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet dogg keep it up bro  :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

caddy looks good mini.. that bed and stuff has been sent


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT MINI? HEY JUST A STAB IN THE DARK HERE BUT ARE YOU PAINTING OR KANDYING THE SEAT BELT MATERIAL? OR DOES IT COME IN ALL THESE COLORS YOU'VE BEEN POSTING UP?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 1 2009, 05:26 AM~13451713
> *ha,ha this homie has alot of nice rides to drive around in!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 I NEED 3 OR 4 OF THE HOMIE.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THE CADDY LOOKS GREAT BRO


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That two door Caddy =GREAT


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a beautiful whore!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That caddy looks amazing.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 1 2009, 05:09 PM~13456294
> *LOOKS GREAT MINI? HEY JUST A STAB IN THE DARK HERE BUT ARE YOU PAINTING OR KANDYING THE SEAT BELT MATERIAL? OR DOES IT COME IN ALL THESE COLORS YOU'VE BEEN POSTING UP?
> *


I get white ! Then use a sharpie thats close to the color i want ! It colors both sides at once but it hasn't bleed when i use super glue and the kicker ! 

I get the seat belt items from ScaleDreams.com ! They offer a few differnt sets of the buckels so check it out ! 

*Tell him i sent you and he'll add on 25% cause you said you know me ! *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

awsome caddy bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

tried to grab some out side pics before its starts to rain and snow today ! The sun is out but my pics suck ass !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

here's some out side shots of the fwd caddy !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA BRO lookin sick.. im lovin them 2 rides OHH YESS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good mini, hows did u do the front axle work on the caddy FWD?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Both rides lookin Good Mini... That Redal looks sweet and the Caddy is just SICK bro..... Nice work.....You ever get up on that hinge how to yet? Im waiting in limbo on that 64 vert and stuck on the rod part of it... I tried to do it myself and got a little closer to it, just cant figure out the bends on the rod....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I LIKE THE ENGRAVING. I COULDNT REALLY SEE IT IN THE OTHER PICS. THAT SHOULD BE ONE IN THE SCHOOL. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13389283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do the rear shocks need to go on?

or do some people just do leaf springs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Both of them rides came out clean David.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 3 2009, 11:11 PM~13479699
> *do the rear shocks need to go on?
> 
> or do some people just do leaf springs
> *


Bro if your building the 51 amt kit it will have shock mounts ! 

if your building ! it to run hydros , or air ride then you must mount right on the rear axle ! 

on mine its old school riden ! no shocks riding on the rubber stops on the rear ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 3 2009, 11:47 PM~13480009
> *Both of them rides came out clean David.
> *


just tring to show why i am suppose to be under your wing ! You share the spot light with use so i'm tring to use it up LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

this bitch is clean. 






> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2009, 10:25 AM~13474181
> *tried  to  grab  some  out  side  pics  before  its  starts  to  rain  and  snow  today  !  The  sun  is  out  but  my  pics  suck  ass  !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2009, 05:25 PM~13474181
> *tried  to  grab  some  out  side  pics   before  its  starts  to  rain  and  snow   today  !   The  sun   is  out  but  my  pics  suck  ass  !
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!! :0 
This ride is clean as shit!! :0 (dont take it in the bad way, I just try to use your language :biggrin: )


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#7 FOR 2009 !

*EX-FED!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great D!! The Impala looks 100% better now that it's lowered. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That Black Impala is very nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

caprice ^ you mean :thumbsup: alternomad hood as well good touch mini


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, now that is SWEET!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

&


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks awsome mini


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD MINI :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST A QUICK BUMP ! MY MEDS ARE KICKING IN SO ITS TIME TO NAP ! SEE YOU WHEN THE EYE LIDS OPEN !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LIKE ALWAYS GREAT WORK :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dave that caprice looks saweeeeeeet bro


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: great work mini :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2009, 10:25 AM~13474181
> *tried  to  grab  some  out  side  pics  before  its  starts  to  rain  and  snow  today  !  The  sun  is  out  but  my  pics  suck  ass  !
> 
> 
> ...


man that Regal is PISS! That's some tight graphics too! keep it pimpin'!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 15 2009, 09:20 PM~13587837
> *man that Regal is PISS! That's some tight graphics too! keep it pimpin'!
> *


Mini's the breast! I mean best!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 15 2009, 06:20 PM~13587837
> *man that Regal is PISS! That's some tight graphics too! keep it pimpin'!
> *


PISS? Yeah, that Regal is nice as hell! But, PISS?


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Some seriously fantastic work going uon here. The graphics are awesome.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 15 2009, 09:31 PM~13587936
> *URINE? Yeah, that Regal is nice as hell! But, URINE?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

love your impala and regal homie, always an eye opener when you build something :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 12:08 AM~13451063
> *WELL  MY  # 6    FOR  2009  IS  COMPLETE !
> 
> PLUM WHORE  93 FWD  CADDY  2DR !
> ...


You got some real good work,keep it up


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dave when r u gonna come out with some new shit keep seeing the same cars over n over again nah j/k bro clean ass shit ur building homie  :biggrin: (but really build some new shit bro) :biggrin: jfwy homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 15 2009, 04:12 AM~14479264
> *hey dave when r u gonna come out with some new shit keep seeing the same cars over n over again nah j/k bro clean ass shit ur building homie    :biggrin: (but really build some new shit bro)  :biggrin:            jfwy homie
> *



We move in 2 weeks ! I just been getting the house pack up and taking care of the new born twins ! As soon as we get shit under control on the home front I got finish off a few customer projects then you see some new shit ! :biggrin: So put me on hold till this winter but by X-mas you'll see the next level shit from my shop I promise !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Cant wait to see you building again Dave. Good luck with the move buddy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 15 2009, 10:00 AM~14480343
> *Cant wait to see you building again Dave. Good luck with the move buddy.
> *



I have to build me a hobby room in the new house ! Its just has an open basement so i have to get me shop set up ! But once i am able to build i plain on nothing but fully opened up and detailed builds ! I need to level up so i can stay ahead . Alot of you guys are getting better and better so why shouldn't i right ! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck with the moving bro! :biggrin: Take your time, but we sure need to see some new builds sooner or later :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

take ur time bro was messin with u bro take care of ur familia first theres no rush mean time will watch the same cars over n over n over n over zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's oh fell asleep there j/k homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey mini pm me i want to work out a deal with you


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 11:22 PM~7512083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u give a quick insight on how u built the ex-cab 720?!! that truck iz the shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This kit comes as a king cab ! Its a revell it ! I'll try to find some pics for you from back in the day hold up a sec.!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2009, 10:25 PM~14487821
> *This    kit  comes  as  a king  cab !  Its  a  revell  it  !  I'll  try  to  find  some  pics  for  you  from  back in the  day    hold    up  a  sec.!
> *












i trimmed the fenders back , made the grill, camper shell, the custom sub in bed ! But this is the kit i started with !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CAN'T WAIT FOR SOME GOOD NEWS!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THATS SOME BADD ASS WORK THEIR MY BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Good luck with the move homie!! Hope you guys are all doing well!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2009, 11:56 PM~13544619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very good job...


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2009, 08:25 AM~13474181
> *tried  to  grab  some  out  side  pics  before  its  starts  to  rain  and  snow  today  !  The  sun  is  out  but  my  pics  suck  ass  !
> 
> 
> ...


Magnificent.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 12:08 AM~13451063
> *WELL  MY  # 6    FOR  2009  IS  COMPLETE !
> 
> PLUM WHORE  93 FWD  CADDY  2DR !
> ...


Haughtiness.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for the well wishes on the move and ModelsIVLife you'll be on the bench as soon as i set up the new shop ! Sorry for not being able to work on your project brother as soon as i get to where i can work again I'm over it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well since i been packing shit up to move i come across some cd's that i copied and not knowing what was on them i pop them in thr computer and found out its pics of old builds ! :biggrin: I got tons of pic to load on to photobucket but here are some of a build i called CIVIC MADNESS !It was built back in 2001



































































it was sold to a guy named Edger V. out in cali and was shown out there for a few times.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a diorama i built back in 2001 also ! It was pretty fun build i made a little story with it ! It was to be about a teenage boy and his frist car ! 



















































I tried to make the writing on the yellow tape be like what the guys were saying and the stuff on the white be what they were thinking ! 


















As soon as i get the rest of my pic loaded up all add some of the past to here so you all can see what i did back in the days before LIL !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thats pritty cool Mini!!!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

lol that diorama is cool, also your paintjob on that other car very cool


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i love the beater civic :thumbsup: way cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I GOT THE NEW WORK SHOP SET UP THIS WEEKEND !*


























































*NOW IF I CAN JUST SOME TIME DOWN THERE TO PUT IN SOME WORK !*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lookin good! love your setup! :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: am i next?????


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice blue monte up on top of that display case  


thought that was gettin chopped up?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

loven your new shop mini!!!!  cant wait to see some MORE creations coming outta there!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14724918
> *:0  :biggrin: am i next?????
> *


MY CUSTOMER LIST IS SET LIKE THIS ! BASED OFF FRIST COME IN TO THE SHOP ! 

LINC --=> PREP 2 BETO CADDIES TO THEIR DONOR KITS 

MODELS IV LIFE --=> PREP BETO CADDY TO DONOR , RETURN LIMO PROJECT 

DUECE76 --=> CUT AND HINGE CUSTOM PROJECT 

IBLDMYOWN--=> HINGE AND JAM STOCK STYLE 65 

AND THEN A HOOK UP FOR A GOOD FREIND IS SMALLS CUTTY ! 


SO MY PLATE IS FULL FOR AWHILE ONCE I GET THE BABIES TO WHERE I CAN GET SOME BUILDING TIME IN ! :angry:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice workshop mini cant wait to see some new creations come out. and maybe some new school leasons


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

YES YES! I would never come out of there, Your work shop is the place to be. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

new shop looks good bro


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 
damn homie that didnt take long


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_VW RAT ROD BASKET CASE !_</span>


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey seen your call ill hit ya back in a few..

bug looks killer...decals fit it perfect...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass bug.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 6 2009, 10:12 PM~15586953
> *Badass bug.
> *





x-2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro that bug is the shit..ffreakin love it... :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bug looks sick mini great job as always


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Basket case looks killer mini.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice work as always dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2009, 03:56 AM~15586782
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man thats GREAT work....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> FREAKIN'ragouse!!!!!!!!!!! homie !!!!!!
> 
> pure art.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2009, 08:55 PM~15586772
> *VW  RAT  ROD BASKET  CASE !</span>
> 
> 
> ...


dude that shit is wicked! very creative mind u got there dave


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 01:08 AM~7512037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey mini wut kit did u get those wheels on tha f100 from?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

bug looks good.. give me a call when you get time.. i pmed you the new #


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> > FREAKIN'</span>ragouse!!!!!!!!!!! homie !!!!!!
> >
> > pure art.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*#9 FOR 2009!*

*PENITENTIARY DREAMS*


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn Mini , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you always have a way of throwing your own twist on the builds you do, good attention to details , and great work as always .......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

real nice caddy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Caddy looks great Mini.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That turned out killer brother!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dammmm.... ANOTHER clean ass build in the MINIDREAM lineup... :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2009, 11:27 AM~15879321
> *#9 FOR 2009!
> 
> PENITENTIARY DREAMS
> ...





clean ass work as always bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2009, 08:27 AM~15879321
> *#9 FOR 2009!
> 
> PENITENTIARY DREAMS
> ...


I like this,,I like to two different positions... and then locked up all around with the trunk and hood open,,,yea thats a bad statement...i like the chains,,i'd love to see more close ups of the rear end..and the engine compartment...(note, some shot's the rear side window looks tinted)


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEETASS CADI MINI.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back fellas ! I hope 2010 i can get more builds done ! The end 2008 and the whole 2009 year i had a ton of issue family wise and shit i really wasn't able to focus but it's coming back now and i been stocking up and ready to get back on it !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

loving that lac homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

clean caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2010, 11:37 AM~17434670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    that came out classic clean


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Looks real good Mini. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 9 2010, 02:49 PM~17434764
> *clean caddy!  :biggrin:
> *




x-2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2010, 08:37 PM~17434670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice LAC .


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

X100 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2010, 01:37 PM~17434670
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got this done ! It was a promo i got from Pokey a few years back but now its completed !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2010, 10:14 AM~17477370
> *Just  got this  done  !  It  was  a  promo  i  got  from  Pokey  a  few  years  back  but  now  its  completed !
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty badass.... Good to see you building....


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Really nice , but , " Where are the Brakes in front and rear " ???

Thats the only negative point i found on the Model !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean work on that bro


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thats a very cool little model, very clean build mini, if this was real it looks like it would fun to drive !! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks killer


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

fucking sweeet im thinking of doing a SS chevette or a xtreme chevette


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2010, 01:14 PM~17477370
> *Just  got this  done  !  It  was  a  promo  i  got  from  Pokey  a  few  years  back  but  now  its  completed !
> 
> 
> ...




thats pretty bad ass with the YENKO shit on it, you shoulda added some duals stickin out the back tho :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

I wish my old 1:1 would have looked this good. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the comments 


it felt good to do a quicky 

i already have a few more ideas in mind for a couple more quick builds


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2010, 05:14 PM~17481482
> *thanks  for  the  comments
> it  felt  good  to  do  a  quicky
> 
> ...


thats about all you get sleeping next to that ice cube of a wife you have.....



















































cause if she wakes up , shes gonna lorena bobbit your ass.... :roflmao:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

pretty cool concept and i like that its cubside leaves the engine to the imagination...


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

is the caddy a kit or did you make it yourself? i want one :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I can already see that thing cuttin' me off on the freeway.  Clean build dogg...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 13 2010, 09:41 AM~17477611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet little carito bro


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thats cool mini  

love the idea and your builds are always clean and detailed


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well here's my newest ! I grabbed it out of a bag yesturday and worked on it for about 10 hrs . This is as close to a donk i can get to ! I have Pancho to thank for this one cause of the clean ass rollers he has built it made me want to to do 1 ! 










































like i said probley wont do another but it was fun ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 28 2010, 02:16 PM~17634102
> *Well  here's  my  newest !  I  grabbed  it  out  of  a  bag  yesturday  and  worked  on  it  for  about  10 hrs . This  is  as  close    to  a  donk  i  can  get  to ! I  have  Pancho  to  thank  for  this  one  cause  of  the  clean  ass  rollers    he  has  built  it    made  me  want to  to  do  1  !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2010, 01:37 PM~17434670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*Please excuse my language but that's a baaaad muhfuckah right there!!!*_


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 28 2010, 03:16 PM~17634102
> *Well  here's  my  newest !  I   grabbed   it   out  of  a  bag   yesturday   and   worked  on  it  for  about  10 hrs . This   is  as  close    to  a  donk  i   can   get  to ! I  have   Pancho  to  thank   for   this  one  cause  of  the   clean  ass   rollers    he   has  built   it    made  me  want to   to  do  1  !
> 
> 
> ...



look great david


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 13 2010, 03:07 PM~17478924
> *I wish my old 1:1 would have looked this good. :biggrin:
> *


You had one too, huh?!  I thought mine was the shit because I had A/C and limo tints. Lol!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 28 2010, 03:16 PM~17634102
> *Well  here's  my  newest !  I  grabbed  it  out  of  a  bag  yesturday  and  worked  on  it  for  about  10 hrs . This  is  as  close    to  a  donk  i  can  get  to ! I  have  Pancho  to  thank  for  this  one  cause  of  the  clean  ass  rollers    he  has  built  it    made  me  want to  to  do  1  !
> 
> 
> ...


not much into the big wheel scene, but that cutty looks good like that, like the color combo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn150/modelnutboy/Cuttyup/101_5106.jpg[/img]



Came out nice .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 28 2010, 04:16 PM~17634102
> *Well  here's  my  newest !  I  grabbed  it  out  of  a  bag  yesturday  and  worked  on  it  for  about  10 hrs . This  is  as  close    to  a  donk  i  can  get  to ! I  have  Pancho  to  thank  for  this  one  cause  of  the  clean  ass  rollers    he  has  built  it    made  me  want to  to  do  1  !
> 
> 
> ...





thats sick foo! :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

bout time! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 28 2010, 12:16 PM~17634102
> *Well  here's  my  newest !  I  grabbed  it  out  of  a  bag  yesturday  and  worked  on  it  for  about  10 hrs . This  is  as  close    to  a  donk  i  can  get  to ! I  have  Pancho  to  thank  for  this  one  cause  of  the  clean  ass  rollers    he  has  built  it    made  me  want to  to  do  1  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: came out clean david. You said probley so I'm sure you'll build another one tho  :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@May 28 2010, 03:14 PM~17634557
> *not much into the big wheel scene, but that cutty looks good like that, like the color combo :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I LIKE MY BIG WHEELS....IM IN LOVE WIT THESE BIG WHEELS HERE I NEED SOME?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice wheels, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#5 for the year for me ! Its finially a finished project i started when the kit frist came out but after in and out of the box its done !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess i havent added this build in yet either !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 4 2010, 01:41 PM~17695559
> *I  guess  i  havent  added  this  build in yet  either  !
> 
> 
> ...





looks real good brother., chopper looks sick!

and i found a new and pretty easy way to stretch them big swampers :biggrin: hit me up!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

DAMN BROTHER you just don't stop showing everyone what time it is. Clean grade a builds like always.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 28 2010, 02:16 PM~17634102
> *Well  here's  my  newest !  I   grabbed   it   out  of  a  bag   yesturday   and   worked  on  it  for  about  10 hrs . This   is  as  close    to  a  donk  i   can   get  to ! I  have   Pancho  to  thank   for   this  one  cause  of  the   clean  ass   rollers    he   has  built   it    made  me  want to   to  do  1  !
> 
> 
> ...



david this is sick wit it


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

chopper looks good mini


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good glad to see you got some build time in


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that chopper is badass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got this 1 wrapped up !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

VERY nice builds bro. im really diggin that cutty tho. where did u get those wheels? :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice builds homie can't wait to see u do another Cadillac


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

very nice work


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2010, 03:30 PM~17751407
> *Just  got this  1  wrapped  up !
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

always some sick rides coming out of your shop keep them coming homie! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2010, 03:30 PM~17751407
> *Just  got this  1  wrapped  up !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE MASTERS BUILDS IN PERSON :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2010, 06:30 PM~17751407
> *Just  got this  1  wrapped  up !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

With the topic that was posted about having other builders built ups in our on collections made me remember i got a damaged built up LS Monte from SOLO awhile back that was trashed by an ex-girl friend and instead of trashing it i asked for it and he sent to me ! After reading that topic i pulled it and decided to rebuild it and give it a new life here at MINIDREAMS INC.

Here's what it looked like when i received it !


















But after this afternoon here its redo premier!

*BLUE BALLS*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn D that turned out bad ass!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

monte looks good an the name fits its store.. u also got a pm


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thats a clean mural u make them


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 16 2010, 08:11 PM~18064813
> *thats a clean mural u make them
> *


NO ! This decal was my last 1 that i got from Kirby on here as a test decal! As soon as i get some money E on here has a whole sheet of decals for around $30.00 that i want to try and use ! Look around the fourm and you can find a few member that are doing decals !

Treandsetta

Esoteric

Kirby i think might be offering a full sheet but can't recall if they are still being offered !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 16 2010, 03:26 PM~18062748
> *With the  topic  that  was  posted  about  having  other  builders  built  ups  in  our  on  collections  made  me  remember  i  got a  damaged  built  up  LS  Monte  from  SOLO  awhile  back  that  was  trashed  by  an ex-girl  friend and  instead  of  trashing  it    i  asked    for  it  and  he  sent to  me  !  After  reading that    topic  i  pulled  it  and  decided  to  rebuild it  and  give  it  a  new  life  here  at  MINIDREAMS INC.
> 
> Here's  what  it  looked  like  when i  received  it !
> ...


nice! solo is prob....pukein right now an wish he never got rid of it! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

shit to be honest fellas i lost count on what i have gotten built!

But here are some recent built up's i have gotten done that has yet to be posted in here so here's my updates i guess we can say ! LOL !


KILLER GREEN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

N A PEACH


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHIT GETTER !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 08:01 PM~18297338
> *shit    to  be  honest  fellas  i  lost  count  on  what  i have  gotten  built!
> 
> But    here  are  some  recent  built up's  i  have  gotten  done that  has  yet  to  be  posted  in here    so    here's  my  updates  i  guess  we  can  say !  LOL !
> ...




Sick ass build Mini!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

shit mini those are some badass builds man! def some great motivation and makes me wanna try new things and make more detailed builds :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok after looking at pics to update my display topic this is my latest build and it should be #10 for 2010 ! 

PHUKHEARSE


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 08:10 PM~18297433
> *SHIT  GETTER !
> 
> 
> ...



sweet ass car...glad its in my collection
















:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Still looks clean ! Thanks for the business Slammed !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, i stare at it from time to time... thanks for givin me something to work towards. LOL, my mom even liked the color, said it would look good on a real car.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 16 2010, 01:26 PM~18062748
> *With the  topic  that  was  posted  about  having  other  builders  built  ups  in  our  on  collections  made  me  remember  i  got a  damaged  built  up  LS  Monte  from  SOLO  awhile  back  that  was  trashed  by  an ex-girl  friend and  instead  of  trashing  it    i  asked    for  it  and  he  sent to  me  !  After  reading that    topic  i  pulled  it  and  decided  to  rebuild it  and  give  it  a  new  life  here  at  MINIDREAMS INC.
> 
> Here's  what  it  looked  like  when i  received  it !
> ...


sick homie you got down on the paint job!! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 08:01 PM~18297338
> *shit    to  be  honest  fellas  i  lost  count  on  what  i have  gotten  built!
> 
> But    here  are  some  recent  built up's  i  have  gotten  done that  has  yet  to  be  posted  in here    so    here's  my  updates  i  guess  we  can  say !  LOL !
> ...


the detail on this regal is sick homie much props!! :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This should be #11 ! 

GOLDEN BROWN 


































































Ok for me the gold work didn't come out as clean as i wanted and the yellow in the interior i tring for a custom marble look but i think i might have failed LOL ! But the over all build is clean so i'm going to leave it alone and move on to Peppermint Panties ! :biggrin: 

Thanks for lookin !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam mini under tham hoods looking good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shit looks real goodbrother.................. whatcha usein for the heater hose fittings?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Brother!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THAT CHEVY. LOOKS NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thats a bad build bro can u take a pic to get the top of the car.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 17 2010, 01:50 PM~18333102
> *thats a bad build bro can u take a pic to get the top of the car.
> *



Heres the best shot i could snap !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Goldenbrown is sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 11:40 PM~18340137
> *Heres  the  best    shot  i  could  snap !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks great homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2010, 12:08 PM~18331822
> *shit looks real goodbrother.................. whatcha usein for the heater hose fittings?
> *


  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 10:27 AM~7506557
> *Ok  I thought  i  would  make  this  so  you  all  can  enjoy  all  my  builts  in  1  place !
> I  Have  many  projects  to  finish  and  i  have  alot  already  on  LIL !    So  this  topic  here    will  round  all  them  up  and  let  you  all  be  able  to  veiw , comment  ,  and  steal ideas  instead  of  search  over  100 pages  in  the  forum !
> SO  KICK  BACK  AND  ENJOY !
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2010, 11:08 AM~18331822
> *shit looks real goodbrother.................. whatcha usein for the heater hose fittings?
> *


 They are KB COCK RINGS ! He bought them 1 size to big so i use them for fitting cause they be the right size !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Goldenbrown is fuckin' sick, bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 10:58 AM~18343104
> *They  are  KB    COCK RINGS  !  He  bought them  1  size  to  big    so  i    use  them    for    fitting    cause  they  be  the  right  size  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 09:58 AM~18343104
> *They   are  KB     COCK RINGS  !   He   bought them  1  size  to   big    so  i    use   them    for     fitting    cause  they   be  the  right   size   !
> *


that sounded gay dave :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 11:58 AM~18343104
> *They  are  KB    COCK RINGS  !  He  bought them  1  size  to  big    so  i    use  them    for    fitting    cause  they  be  the  right  size  !
> *


im glad you found a good use for them.after i used them. :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 01:58 PM~18343104
> *They  are  KB    COCK RINGS  !  He  bought them  1  size  to  big    so  i    use  them    for    fitting    cause  they  be  the  right  size  !
> *





:barf:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 12:58 PM~18343104
> *They  are  KB    COCK RINGS  !  He  bought them  1  size  to  big    so  i    use  them    for    fitting    cause  they  be  the  right  size  !
> *


now ur engine compartment is gonna smell like straight pud! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 18 2010, 04:38 PM~18345503
> *now ur engine compartment is gonna smell like straight pud! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey bro.I don't know about you mofos but I wash my shit on a daily basis.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Peppermint Panties is complete !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 05:24 PM~18354469
> *Well  Peppermint  Panties    is  complete  !
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! BUT YOU USE TO MUCH CLEAR!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That bitch is sweet man!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

=Minidreams Inc.,Aug 19 2010, 04:24 PM~18354469]










[/quote]



Freakin' sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey hang some scale lace panties from the rear view ! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks killer


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Good to see you getting some build time in. Looking good!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

awsome work


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass work, mini.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the feed back ! It feels great as hell to be back on a building streak ! 


And to answer a few questions from you guys here a few pics about some of the detail items i use ! 










I like this VS the detail master cause its cheap and it is filled inside by a copper wire that keeps it from pinching when you bend it ! 

And as for my fitting here are all the ones i use ! 










































They arent hexed like real shit but the work and they  a sure damn cheaper the detail masters and model car garage and you get a shit more then 8 a package ! 

The have a few differnt sizes so i buy all them cause you never know when and where they will be needed !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 19 2010, 11:46 PM~18358175
> *thanks for the info.
> *


No problem and these item don't spoil so at the rate you build this shit will last you 20 yrs !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 10:49 PM~18358197
> *No  problem  and  these  item  don't  spoil  so  at  the    rate  you    build    this  shit  will  last  you    20  yrs  !
> *


even better.  









:buttkick:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

did u get tham at hobby lobby?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 10:49 PM~18358197
> *No  problem  and  these  item  don't  spoil  so  at  the    rate  you    build    this  shit  will  last  you    20  yrs  !
> *


What do you use for the fuel filter?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 19 2010, 10:45 PM~18358920
> *What do you use for the fuel filter?
> *


resistors, i dont use them but thats what ive seen people use


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 19 2010, 11:48 PM~18358951
> *resistors, i dont use them but thats what ive seen people use
> *


Oh ok.I thought so but I wasn't sure.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 04:24 PM~18354469
> *Well  Peppermint  Panties    is  complete  !
> 
> 
> ...


this is very nice. great work mini like i was going to see anything different every car in here is sick as hell... one of the top doggs right here love your work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 01:40 AM~18340137
> *Heres  the  best    shot  i   could   snap !
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 11 2008, 09:20 PM~10395779
> *Atleast  when i  talk  shit  i  can  some  what  back it  up  to  a  level  thats  noticed !
> 
> Start  from  page  1  and  find  your  way  to  the  level  i  bring !
> ...


 quote worth bumping.. I been a ninja hear all morning! :wow:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin good dave. I seen some decals, that package finally show up? 

Its nice to see you building again.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 01:24 PM~18354469
> *Well  Peppermint  Panties    is  complete  !
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: builds look great david :thumbsup:

Were you get the battery hold down?

Btw u get my pm's?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 04:24 PM~18354469
> *Well  Peppermint  Panties    is  complete  !
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro this build is "sweet!" (pun intended :biggrin: )
love the detail in the engine compartment and interior


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 20 2010, 12:54 PM~18362260
> *Lookin good dave. I seen some decals, that package finally show up?
> 
> Its nice to see you building again.
> *


nope never showed up Kriby !

that was the very last 1 i had from your samples you sent it was the last one on clear paper !


Wish you still made them and i wish that second package would showed up !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 02:24 PM~18354469
> *Well  Peppermint  Panties    is  complete  !
> 
> 
> ...



damn dave this one is f'n sick!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Looking good..Damn i havent been on this site in months..lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's my latest quick build ! Not to fancy but it was good to sit done and build on something ! 


























































Like i said its nothing show stopping just a nice fun build !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice work david


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Clean build with sick details


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 28 2010, 05:12 PM~18932733
> *Clean build with sick details
> *


10 !!!! way cool and super clean build dave !! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 11:33 AM~18930528
> *Here's  my  latest  quick  build  !  Not to  fancy  but    it  was  good  to  sit  done  and  build  on  something  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: looks sweet.great job.  
i have not forgot you on the other impala ... :happysad: 
next friday i will get you paid. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE BUILD, DAVE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone ! I been aimming to get me fat ass back to building as i did in the 06-08 days ! Love my babies but I NEED A BRAKE ALREADY !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea that came out clean as fuck... Interior looks bad ass as well....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well hell lookin back at my own topic i noticed that i only got 11 new builds this past year for my self ! Now i know i put in work on a few build s for others so i did get some shit handled just not as much as i have in years past ! But the twins and some health problems and the damn Xbox 360 i seemed to have been away from the bench and not doing what i turely enjoy doing ! 

If i be honest i got burnt out working for other people ! 

I think after i finish the Hydro Linc all my building is going to be for me for 2011 ! I think my Lay It Low theme for the 11 season will reflect its time to take time for myself !

I got a ton of ideas, just everytime i set down to work i feel bound to do shit for other builders THEIR WAY instead of my own ! Other the Hydro all my customer jobs have been returned ! So as this year comes to an end i plan on hitting 2011 with ATLEAST 1 new build a month ! 

I planned in my head to do 1 detail build a month and 1 quick build/ curbside style ! But to make it more accessable i'm aimming for the 1 a month goal ! 

Well god bless all you on here weather were freinds or not! Also wish you all a safe and joyful hoilday season ! 

*1 LUV FROM MINIDREAMS !*


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas to u and ur family brother


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 24 2010, 01:32 PM~19411377
> *Merry Christmas to u and ur family brother
> *



X2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 24 2010, 12:36 PM~19411414
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

what are you writing a book? bla bla bla,, who is this jackwagon?
and what have you done to mini? 
isnt it kind of early to be hitting the egg nog? lol....

Gunny you know the valley boy was gonna say something...lol...

quality not quantity,, isnt that the credo? but we know everything you touch has been 
golden,,, and it's common knowledge that your addicted to your work... 
and fortunately for us? you have a good work ethic when it comes to your friends..
We all hope your health takes a turn for the better... Mary Christmas fool..
wish the best to your family.. and happy festivis...
And I already know your gonna pop up with something out of the blue for the 
the wagon train? so I wont ask... 
Roll Call for big Dave..aka Gunny :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MINI!!! Glad to see your gonna be back around and I look forward to seeing more of your work bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 24 2010, 03:14 PM~19412334
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS MINI!!! Glad to see your gonna be back around and I look forward to seeing more of your work bro.
> *


I'M COMING AFTER YOU AND YOUR RIG SET UP SO DON'T BE TO GLAD TO SEE ME BACK JUST YET LOL !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:ugh: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm still glad to see you back and I wouldnt have my rig how it is if it wasnt for you so, You are the one responsable for its creation lol. I'm glad to see you like it enough that you feel its worth coming after. uffin: 

I cant wait to see how yours turns out even if it does blow mine out of the water. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Merry Christmas homie!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
GOOD TO SEE YA JUMP BACK IN HERE VATO    
YOU HAVE BEEN AN INSPIRATION TO MANY OF US AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR NEW RIDES.....
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS.....


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 24 2010, 11:37 AM~19411425
> *x3
> *


 X 3


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good to see your back mini!! its been slightly quiet around here with out yah! :biggrin: merry x-mas bro to you and your fam!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 12:33 PM~18930528
> *Here's  my  latest  quick  build  !  Not to  fancy  but    it  was  good  to  sit  done  and  build  on  something  !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST GOT THIS 1 DONE A FEW MINUTES AGO ! I NEED TO CLEAR THE BENCH OFF AND I'LL GET MORE PICS UP TONIGHT !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 10:02 AM~20328394
> *JUST  GOT  THIS  1  DONE  A  FEW  MINUTES  AGO ! I NEED  TO  CLEAR  THE  BENCH  OFF  AND  I'LL GET  MORE  PICS  UP  TONIGHT !
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 01:02 PM~20328394
> *JUST  GOT  THIS  1  DONE  A  FEW  MINUTES  AGO ! I NEED  TO  CLEAR  THE  BENCH  OFF  AND  I'LL GET  MORE  PICS  UP  TONIGHT !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a project i started a year ago or better ! 










It was started using an AMT promo kit i pick up as a door prize back in 2000 ,and i had a bad full of monster truck items i been collecting here and there and in this bag was the chassie for the OG USA 1 kit but the leaf springs were broken so what i did is mated up what i had and started cutting the leafs to fit the truck more as a street / show truck vs a monster truck hight and added the SO-REAL wheels that i custom my own way and the finish truck is now looking like this! 









































Here are better out door pics !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

COOL SHIT THERE MINI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2011, 03:21 PM~20338476
> *Here's  a  project  i  started  a  year ago  or  better !
> 
> 
> ...





thats sick, with the drive line break system too :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Alright #2 for the year is complete ! Not a show stopping build just a real quick 24 he type but looks clean and was fun to build ! 
* BLACK & BLUE SUBARU *





































































Now on to the next one i got plan's for to complete before the Heartland Contest in June !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

cool little build mini!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

call that one the Blubaru :biggrin: looks cool!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they look good.. glad to see you building


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks clean homie. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wat up MINI...builds lookin good. :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man #3 for 2011 ! Hell this is the second this week ! It feels alright doing these quick builds ! They are helping me get over that hump of burn out ! 

Well heres 

YAMAHOTIE !

I started with this kit ! It's 1/25 scale and was wraped as shit when i got it and i taped it together to try to get it to strighten out but had no luck so today at around 11 am i pulled out and said screw it ! I'm just build it and get it done and out of the way ! 










I made a mph gage, front head light, custom exhaust with p/e custom baffle lowered it add a plate mount and plate , tail light and flush mount turn signals so its a street legal bike !

But before BIG C could say what color i just started mixing shit and started painting and here's the finial out come ! 


















































here's shot of the rear wher you can see the frame is twisted 


















but the bike built out clean enough and i'm happy ! Not to sound cocky but only a few of us can turn trash in show most are just showing trash ! 

Oh did i mention it is a 1/25 scale bike !And my second build this week from start to finish !


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

bike looks bad ass despite the warped frame.. Subie looks sick too, those rims from the honda kit? I have some that look just like that


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 7 2011, 12:59 AM~20501441
> *bike looks bad ass despite the warped frame.. Subie looks sick too, those rims from the honda kit? I have some that look just like that
> *


Naw these were off a MOTOR CITY 1/32 scale STREET TUNER !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

stop bein mean to hearse lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay the burn out hump is officially over! now get to work..
you can start by hooking up some more of those skirts...
they look good on that 70. and they look great on that 67 wagon..


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE BIKE MINI :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 02:24 PM~18354469
> *Well  Peppermint  Panties    is  complete  !
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 7 2011, 02:56 PM~20503599
> *NICE BIKE MINI :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work on the bike bro came out sick


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 7 2011, 11:12 PM~20505445
> *nice work on the bike bro came out sick
> *


X2 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#4 for 2011 is done deal ! 

Crown Vic Wagon


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

looks clean!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@May 11 2011, 03:17 PM~20530744
> *looks clean!^^^^^^^^^
> *


Thank you ! 

Here's group pic of the builds i have got done the past month !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 04:13 PM~20530723
> *#4  for  2011  is  done  deal !
> 
> Crown  Vic  Wagon
> ...


What rims are those?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pegasus ones... forgot the names though!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Phat Daddies.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

LOVE THAT CROWN VIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 11 2011, 04:04 PM~20531060
> *LOVE THAT CROWN VIC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

excellent work on the vic wagon mini always top notch work comin from u


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+May 11 2011, 04:44 PM~20530939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought. Are they only available in 23's? Cuz they don't look that big.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 11 2011, 11:19 PM~20534958
> *That's what I thought. Are they only available in 23's? Cuz they don't look that big.
> *


yeah 23s, but if you can find Kranze Cerebus Aoshima wheels in 19" they are really close to those wheels


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's # 5 ! 










































































































































And l tried to get a better in door pic of the wagon !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Mustang. Wouldn't have thought those colors would look good on that body. But really pop together.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work ....u been putin in lil work lately ....how old the twins now?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i want that wagon


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice STANG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

stang is sick david! lookin good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 19 2011, 03:11 PM~20586575
> *stang is sick david! lookin good
> *


X 2 ! that engine is killa !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2011, 03:48 PM~20586828
> *
> 
> X 2 ! that engine is killa !
> *


x3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 10:13 AM~20530723
> *#4  for  2011  is  done  deal !
> 
> Crown  Vic  Wagon
> ...


damn ford should have done those 1:1..... would have been nice cars.... someone should make a conversion kit for a caster like Jimmy Flintstone to mass produce for cheap


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#6 for 2011 ! I could think of a title for this 1 so here it is ! 










































































































Now next to the lifted 1500!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a pic of my HEARTLAND 2011 LINE UP !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i see a lonely wagon in back callin my name


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

some nice ass work!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2011, 12:23 AM~20597312
> *Here's  a  pic  of  my  HEARTLAND  2011 LINE  UP !
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice lineup for the year so far!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking Good Dave.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2011, 12:21 AM~20597297
> *#6  for  2011 !  I  could  think  of  a title  for  this  1  so  here  it  is  !
> 
> 
> ...


thats some bad ass detail u did homie :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2011, 10:23 PM~20597312
> *Here's  a  pic  of  my  HEARTLAND  2011 LINE  UP !
> 
> 
> ...



Nice lineup Dave.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fuck it im not going


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2011, 11:21 PM~20597297
> *#6  for  2011 !  I  could  think  of  a title  for  this  1  so  here  it  is  !
> 
> 
> ...




:nono: your gonna get pulled over for that crooked plate 




:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2011, 11:21 PM~20597297
> *#6  for  2011 !  I  could  think  of  a title  for  this  1  so  here  it  is  !
> 
> 
> ...


hella nice.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the step side and stang are killer


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1970 impala window coach/hearse finished !*

Well my #7 for the year is finished !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats it for the this build on to the next !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

phantomw351 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Thats it for the this build on to the next !


:thumbsup:sikkkk


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wow! there some bad rides in here....lovin that 70 that is killer:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice build Dave. Looks bad ass.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks badass Mini!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i like the 70 impy's, nice to see one done up like this mini! nice finish!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job on the 70 mini


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:wave: wats up Mini...builds lookin good as always bro'.:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL HERE IS MY 1 WEEK QUICK BUILD ! I PAINTED IT LAST FRIDAY AND FINISHED UP YESTERDAY !

IT IS THE REVELL KR MUSTANG 


































































IT'S BUILT AS A MODIFIED OUT OF BOX STYLE ! IT HAS A STOCK 06 MOTOR , REVELL TUNER TIRES , 06 MUSTANG FOG LIGHTS USED ON THE HEAD LIGHT INSTEAD OF THE FLAT CLEAR LIGHT COVER 

THANKS FOR LOOKIN !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> WELL HERE IS MY 1 WEEK QUICK BUILD ! I PAINTED IT LAST FRIDAY AND FINISHED UP YESTERDAY !
> 
> IT IS THE REVELL KR MUSTANG
> 
> ...


looks good and clean mini!! just wierd seeing no wiring under the hood coming from you! but with the short build time, i can understand that!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

ElRafa said:


> Damn man you got some crazy ass skills :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


NO shit!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

rarely do you find a person who produces both quantity and quality, my hat's off to you mini:worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> rarely do you find a person who produces both quantity and quality, my hat's off to you mini:worship:


X2 HOMIE MINI U DOING GREAT JOB AS ALWAYS BRO !!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Well my #7 for the year is finished !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice work Dave... The Hearse is killer and you did great work on that Stang!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin killer as every time i look in hear bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*#9 for 2011 is done i welcomw CADDY GLASS!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*#10 for 2011 is complete ! Welcome CADDY BLUE'S !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are a few pics of both together


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great builds David :thumbsup: .U never have any problems with the gel pens after u clear?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice builds homie them murals sure do make them pop up. 
Glad to see u using them. U need more let me know bro!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

`great work dave.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, I always love your work bro! And the gel work is insane!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not after i clear ! But they will stay wet until its cleared


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice caddy's mini!! you got a steady hand for the gel pen work!! thats one thinkg i need to practice! you make it look too easy!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

incredible builds man.. inspirational shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Great work David!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Caddy's look really nice Mini bro'...i've never put any switch box n any of my builds, but dats a good idea. ima start makin switch boxes...thanx bro'


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I need to update this ! I got about 9 or 10 new builds done since i last posted in ! Give me a few days ! Pplus i need t o take all my 2011 builds and post them in the 2011 completed topic!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I need to update this ! I got about 9 or 10 new builds done since i last posted in ! Give me a few days ! Pplus i need t o take all my 2011 builds and post them in the 2011 completed topic!


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I need to update this ! I got about 9 or 10 new builds done since i last posted in ! Give me a few days ! Pplus i need t o take all my 2011 builds and post them in the 2011 completed topic!


good shit dave...is all good in your side of the house now?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That is flatout gorgeous!!!Immaculate Caddy!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

# 1 FOR 2012 ! Call of Duty MW MUSTANG











































































































I got this kit on Dec 27 with a gift card i got from BIG C and pent all week on it and finished up yesturday ! I want to build at least 1 kit a month this year so far so good !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

great work bro!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well heres #2 for 2012 ! 69 BIG BLOCK PROTOURING NOVA!


































































































WELL SO FAR SO GOOD ! MY 2012 GOAL IS 12 MODELS THIS YEAR 2 DOWN 10 TO GO!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

T Thanks ! YOU MADE ME SHIT MY PANTS !


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Very detailed build! i love the rims!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> # 1 FOR 2012 ! Call of Duty MW MUSTANG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG my buddy is gonna crap. if there's a black and neon green cougar on here soon you're the cause! Looks great!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> T Thanks ! YOU MADE ME SHIT MY PANTS !


:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That Mustang is badass!! Think I'm gonna hit up Ebay and grab me one.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> # 1 FOR 2012 ! Call of Duty MW MUSTANG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really feelin this one!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

great engine detail on the nova mini :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey David , 2 Cars build in this Year , you are a very fast builder . 

Man you can do it better , teke some more time and make the Cars with mor Details !


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: nova looks dope :420:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD MINI.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

That nova is bad as fuck !!! Love it bro keep bustin out builds bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang It looks like im not on the BAN wagon anymore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to update this topic ! I been working on stuff as i can but i got a few more completed since i was kicked !


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

:worship: Post em up, man. You got a lot of clean builds in here. Lets see the new shit.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wtf you got banned ......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

For trolling...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#3 for 2012 RAIDER REAPER 77 CADDY PROMO


































































































THIS IS THE WAY I GOT THE PROMO FROM HYDROHYPE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#4 2012 06 CUSTOM DROP STANG


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#5 FOR 2012 93 CUSTOM 2DR CAPRICE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#6 2012 SCALE DREAMS SHOW TEAM


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!!! Bad ass!! All of them!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#8 80 promo monte blood rush


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

:worship: Awesome builds. How did you do the wood grain in the truck and the switch box in the Monte?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#9 for 2012 90 chevy 4x4 TOO TALL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#10 for 2012 84 regal drop top BLOODY MARY


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

DAMMIT Dave, you need to slow down. With the quantity and quality of what you're puttin out in a year you're makin the rest of us look bad. LMAO


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Sick work as usual mini


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damn man you good. All those are sharp lookin.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> #9 for 2012 90 chevy 4x4 TOO TALL


i need this one to go with the red and black one bro! whens the next auction?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> #10 for 2012 84 regal drop top BLOODY MARY


what did you use for the piping on the seats?! i need some good shit for the 63 gypsy i got going!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> #10 for 2012 84 regal drop top BLOODY MARY


Is that wagon in the back an impala or caprice and is that a kit or is it resin? thanks


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

Whats up MINIDREAMS!!!


----------

